# Egg Share General Chit Chat ~ Part 6



## Martha Moo

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02/06    

kellydallard  21/05/07  and    

kateag  Oct 2002 

ladytara  

 Dolphin01  Oct 2004 

Janey02 Natural whilst awaiting ES  born 22/09/06   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

Fuzzier   born 26/12/06   

Tweetie  born 28/11/06    

Panda     

Topcat IVF      

NICWIM IVF sept  Baby charlie   

Endometriosislass  born 31/05/07   

Tazza Miracle    

shellyc1190  04/12/06   Scan 22/12   

Aweeze   . ES/DIVF            

Alexia (Lister) ES/ICSI Oct/Nov 06   2nd ES/IVF         

CJ ICSI/ES    scan 15/03     

Ebjones ES/IVF (CRM)       

Jetabrown (Lister) ES       

Emmyloupink (CRM London) ES      

Allybee (Lister) ES/IVF Testing 10/05        

Mouse14 ES Testing 13/07      

wishing4miracle (Lister) 04/07   2nd ES Testing 14/07     

Honnybee (Lister) Testing 17/07     

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
Rhonda ES/IVF TX cancelled OHSS  2nd es EC 01/08     

Sallyanne1 1st ES/IVF (CARE Nottingham)   2nd ES D/R 08/07 D/R 27/07 scan 01/08      

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
caz nox (cromwell swansea) ES/IVF   ES no 2 august 

Egg share inbetweenies​
Kateag(Lister) ... 1st ES cycle abandoned 2nd ES   taking time out until 2008 

MJP (Lister)   FET May/june   FET October 07 

Kamac80 Looking into eggshare  

Tinaxxx (bourn hall) awaiting decision on e/s     

Dolphin01 ES/IVF TX mid 2007  

Evette (cromwell London) 1st ES/ICSI 07/07   

starfaith (salisbury) ES 07/07 OHSS awaiting FET     

   honorary Members  ​
Maz1980 ([email protected]) straight IVF may/june, now saving for FET    

Mrs_H (SEFC) ES/IVF Sept  taking time out with DH,  

Mrs Redcap (cromwell, Darlington) ES/IVF aug/sep  hoping for a miracle in 2007   

FluffyHelen9999 (Lister) Taking time out, tubes removed 04/09 planning FET after recovery  

Ritzisowner (LWC, Cardiff) OHSS (4 frosties) ES/IVF feb/mar 07  pursuing adoption  

MandyB1971 1st E/S (CARE Manchester) Jan 07   FET april  

Pickle_99_uk (cromwell, Darlington) 1st ES/ICSI March  2nd ES/ICSI June   3rd ES/ICSI   f/u appt 02/04 saving for straight ICSI

Nicky1 (cromwell, Darlington) ES/ICSI Oct 06 tx abandoned  april 07   

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me an IM

Emxx*


----------



## iccle one

Hey Sally  

been having a really crappy time at work and waiting for a recip, but........

my wait is over   we have a recip and we start at the end of this month

Can't believe you only have three days before you start!!

I had a day 21 start last time and it was ok, we have swapped now though cos I have a day 1 start this time !!!how weird is that?

Woo hoo, first post


----------



## sallyanne1

Iccle one you pinched me first post     Well done on being matched hun. Wont be long till the end of the month it will fly by. Its a shame you cant start on day 21 this time   Im glad i am coz its a couple of weeks less of needles  .
God i bet you are so excited now aint ya. Lets hope its our turn now


----------



## Martha Moo

Iccle One 

Fab news on being matched

Sally woohoo your almost there honey

Maz welcome back honey 

Rhonda hows the d/r going

mouse thinking of you      

has anyone heard from starfaith 

love to anyone i missed

Em


----------



## sallyanne1

Em, Starfaith is over on the cycle buddies now. She is fine apart from being tired bless her and she is set to start stimms in about a week


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello girls hows you all beenstartin tx again lots of you i see.mouse you testin day before me....good luck... 

hayley


----------



## starfaith

Hey girls I'm here...  
Yes sorry been quiet busy with work. 
Lovely job of cleaning out the fryers today so now I smell like a chip..
My AF arrived today    so all is going to plan. I have my baseline scan on Monday.  all will be fine. I'm still drinking plenty of water. I have had hardly any pain with this period I think the water really helps.
Injections going fine full of bruises sometimes they hurt a little but it will be worth it. I can't really till if I have any side effects as I am tired a lot anyway with my hours I do. Sometimes cloudy headaches but okay though. I'm hoping it will be like this the whole way through. Well if all goes to plan this time in 3 weeks I will be exactly where I am now but with my little    's in my tummy.....      
How exciting.... I hope everybody is okay?
MAZ sorry honey. I can totally understand how you are feeling.....   xxxxxxx
Sally not long now   xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Starfaith did our af come on time? I asked today and they said it could be late due to the drugs   God i hope not i wanna get straight onto it

Im on a girls nite out tonite i just hope its not as borin as last week. And i only had a couple of drinks but still had a hangover


----------



## iccle one

Sally - my AF came bang on time wheni had a day 21 start, i think you'll be fine


----------



## starfaith

Sallyanne mine was a few days late but I knew it was on it's way. I think because we worry as we are on a schedule it comes late.....
I was praying it would be here by Monday was getting close  
So all is good on to the next step...
Have a drink for me... I was gagging last weekend had to meet the ex wife. Mike's daughters birthday party... 
Was okay in the end she didn't speak  
Have a good evening ladies I'm off to babysit Lennon & Maddy... Sweet xxxxx
Can't wait xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Ohhh i had a great nite out    I had enough drink to sink a ship   Only just got a hangova so had to take some paracetamol  

Anyone else got bright sunshine? Im gonna go on a picnic tomorrow   Watch it rain now i have said that.

Cant wait till tomorrow    Im getting really excited about it now but im also scared coz i know what to expect now   Never thought i would ever need to do it again. Oh well i just hope my recip gets her bfp even if i dont 

Luv sally x x


----------



## iccle one

Hey Sally,

Be strong honey - this is the magic one for you, I can feel it in me water


----------



## Martha Moo

[fly]   Good Luck Sally for D/R    [/fly]


----------



## sallyanne1

Awww Em thanks so much hun   . Im gonna do my injection tonite so i can have a lie in when the kids are off school  

Off for a picnic now c ya all later


----------



## MissSunshine

Sally I posted on the Summer Sensations, but just wanted to say good luck on here to..xxxxxxx

Lots of love and luck to Mouse and Hayley this week, heres looking forward to your   's!!

How are you all doing?? Sorry I've been quite [email protected] in posting recently, feeling so tired _all_ the time. Must be the D/R!

Lots of love to you all, Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Rhonda thanks hun  
I have done my injection and it really bled and bruised straight away. Its red and itchy and sore now    I know its normal but i had forgotten  

How are you finding d-reg rhonda? have you got any side effects apart from being tired? That was my main one last time had the odd headache and some bloating but that was it. Hope i dont suffer too much this time


----------



## Dolphin01

Sally - Ouch. Thats sounds painful Hun. I hope they get easier for you..Do you do them yourself or do you get DH to do them?

Rhonda - Good luck for your D/R to Hun...

Em - Hope you are well...

Hello to anyone I have missed. Hope you are all doing well...

Luv Ruth xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Ruth i wouldnt let dh anywhere near me with a needle    I do them mself if he did them i would end up hitting him very hard with something or stabbing him with the needle  

Have got up with a fuzzy head today and my throat is sore. Same thing happened last tx Agggggghhhh


----------



## caz nox

Hello all, 

At blinkin last my AF showed up. Day 1 was really on Saturday when she arrived in full flow! So, I started the pill for a 21 days start and I am so excited. 

Hope everyone is doing well - so many of us at the same time now. 

Love to you all

Carrie


----------



## sallyanne1

Carrie great news hun       

     for us all this time


----------



## starfaith

Hey there Girls. Had baseline scan today all okay blood levels are absolutely fine. Lining thin enough so great news. So now just waiting till Wednesday to start Stimmimg if recipient is ready. Mad to think On Friday it will be 2weeks then my little Babby's will be with me....
Hope you ladies are all doing well?
Injections starting to hurt more now   But chin up hey......
Sun is out now so hope everybody is having a pleasant evening.


----------



## sallyanne1

Starfaith so glad your scan went well. Its exciting aint it to think that in 2 weeks you will be "pregnant" Thats how i felt anyway even though it didnt stay with me. Im hoping to be the same in about 4 weeks ish    Good luck with starting stimms hun


----------



## caz nox

Kate - are you around? I think you might be cycling with me


----------



## Guest

hello, 

had a bit of me time   NOT   been run off my feet.

i was so tired i thought i would have a lazy saturday and have a long lie in. i normally spend saturdays with mum but i thought i would go up later than normal but no!!!

my bro called and asked if i could run reception......on a bloody saturday   only for a few hours he said   8 hours and 2 sore feet and a moaning child later i managed to leave, it was sooo busy!

sunday morning i was in pain (well i normally spend most of the day on my ass) dh came upstairs and woke me up, i was hoping he wasn't gonna suggest going somewhere where walking was involved   but it was worse, he told me to get up cos the gardening needed doing (really badly) 

so i did most of it whilst he pratted about and stopped for *** breaks!

im still in pain now, i think i pulled a muscle in my left bum cheek  

just read this back, god i talk a loada rubbish  

theres alot of you cycling together this time, good luck to you all, hope you all get your BFP's

kate where are you hunny? poke poke  

mwah


----------



## sallyanne1

Maz nice to hear from you hun   You will have to get dh to rub ya bum cheek better


----------



## Guest

sally i darent  hes got a thing about bums, i'll rub it myself thanks 

just booked a weekend in blackpool, we go this friday 

better do some washing <gulp>

bye


----------



## sallyanne1

Maz hope the weather stays nice for you. Have a great time


----------



## Martha Moo

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02/06    

kellydallard  21/05/07  and    

kateag  Oct 2002 

ladytara  

 Dolphin01  Oct 2004 

Janey02 Natural whilst awaiting ES  born 22/09/06   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

Fuzzier   born 26/12/06   

Tweetie  born 28/11/06    

Panda     

Topcat IVF      

NICWIM IVF sept  Baby charlie   

Endometriosislass  born 31/05/07   

Tazza Miracle    

shellyc1190  04/12/06   Scan 22/12   

Aweeze   . ES/DIVF            

Alexia (Lister) ES/ICSI Oct/Nov 06   2nd ES/IVF         

CJ ICSI/ES    scan 15/03     

Ebjones ES/IVF (CRM)       

Jetabrown (Lister) ES       

Emmyloupink (CRM London) ES      

Allybee (Lister) ES/IVF Testing 10/05        

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
Mouse14 ES  Testing 13/07     

wishing4miracle (Lister) 04/07   2nd ES  Testing 14/07    

Honnybee (Lister)  Testing 19/07     

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
Evette (cromwell London) 1st ES/ICSI pill 19/05, D/R 14/06 Baseline 27/06     

starfaith (salisbury) D/R 21/06 baseline 09/07 stims 13/07    

Rhonda ES/IVF TX cancelled OHSS  2nd es D/R 3rd July    

Sallyanne1 1st ES/IVF (CARE Nottingham)   2nd ES D/R 08/07      

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Egg share inbetweenies​
Kateag(Lister) ... 1st ES cycle abandoned 2nd ES   Taking time out until 2008  

caz nox (cromwell swansea) ES/IVF   ES no 2 d/r 28/07    

MJP (Lister)   FET May/june  

Kamac80 Looking into eggshare  

Tinaxxx (bourn hall) awaiting decision on e/s     

Dolphin01 ES/IVF TX mid 2007  

   honorary Members  ​
Maz1980 ([email protected]) straight IVF may/june, now saving for FET F U Appt 24/07    

Mrs_H (SEFC) ES/IVF Sept  taking time out with DH,  

Mrs Redcap (cromwell, Darlington) ES/IVF aug/sep  hoping for a miracle in 2007   

FluffyHelen9999 (Lister) Taking time out, tubes removed 04/09 planning FET after recovery  

Ritzisowner (LWC, Cardiff) OHSS (4 frosties) ES/IVF feb/mar 07  taking time out  

MandyB1971 1st E/S (CARE Manchester) Jan 07   FET april  

Pickle_99_uk (cromwell, Darlington) 1st ES/ICSI March  2nd ES/ICSI June   3rd ES/ICSI   f/u appt 02/04 saving for straight ICSI

Nicky1 (cromwell, Darlington) ES/ICSI Oct 06 tx abandoned  april 07   

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me an IM

Emxx*


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya girls!

Maz, good to see you back hun, poke poke back at you!   Have a brill time in blackpool, hope to see lots of new pics on there soon!

Caz, Im not cycling anymore hun. Long story but I just dont feel up to it at the moment. Good luck with your tx hun. x

Sally, you ok mrs? Im still here, cant get rid of me!  

xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Mouse , Hayley how are you both feeling? Not long now for you both. Mouse trust you to have your test date on Friday 13th   I am praying for you both      

Keep saying im off to bed but not got there yet. Its coz im too tired to move   Right laptop off n bed


----------



## Dolphin01

Morning Ladies

Sally -   About stabbing DH with the needle if he hurt you...I think thats why I would let my DH do it then at least I have someone to blame and smack for it   

Maz - Hey Hun we are off to Blackpool next weekend...Missed you by a week Hun or we could of met up and gone on the Pepsi Max together..  Hope you have a nice time...

Kate - Nice to see you again Hun...Hope you and the family are well...

Em - How's you Hun...?

Well I am excited today as my friends waters have broken...She was due to go in next week for a c-section as she has had 2 children already delivered by c-section...But looks like the baby is impatient like its mother   cause he popped her waters last night.... 

Well ladies...Hope you are all well...

Take care
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## Guest

Dolphin01 said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> Maz - Hey Hun we are off to Blackpool next weekend...Missed you by a week Hun or we could of met up and gone on the Pepsi Max together..  Hope you have a nice time...


P-P-P-Pespsi M-M-M-Max? that big rollercoaster that goes up high into the clouds?







NOooooooo thanks

im a big wimp and darent do rollercoasters anymore 

we are deff going into the tower this time tho 

we were gonna go next week instead but dh insisted on this week 

you have a nice time too hun 

love maz xxx


----------



## caz nox

Kate, 

I am sorry that you are not going ahead. Make sure you enjoy the next few months off. Take care of yourself. 

Carrie


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls 

Just popping in

I am not going to be around much until tuesday 

I will be popping in and reading but may not have time to post

I just wanted to wish Hayley and Mouse well for their test dates 

sally rhonda hope the d/r is going well

Whose going to blackpool  maz/ruth have a fab time
you wouldnt get me on a rollercoaster neither!

me and maz can be wimps together!

Starfaith  for starting stims

love to al i missed
Em


----------



## starfaith

HELLO ladies had the call today from my nurse everything is going well so I will definatley be stimmimg on Friday So far all is going to plan....
So I can't wait until Friday now..   
Such a lovely day today. Have to pick my sweet little loves up from Nursery today.. 
Injection didn't hurt this morning. But somehow I caught it on my thumb ouch   Made me cringe.  
Must go & start dinner catch you all later.
xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

starfaith excellent news hun so happy for you     Ouch to stabbing your own thumb though   

Hi em good luck for your appointment hun hope everything goes as planned for you


----------



## sallyanne1

MOUSE where r u Well...... did you get your BFP hun      God i hope you did you deserve it


----------



## MissSunshine

Thinking of you Mouse.....waiting very inpatiently for your news!


----------



## sallyanne1

Mouse      Still no news yet


----------



## mouse14

Hi ladies,

Sorry there has been a delay, thought i'd leave you hanging on wondering. I've had a real rough couple of weeks, but .............

A BFP HAS RESULTED!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOHOOOOOO   

I can't believe it, i've waited for this for soooo long. Have had mild ohss, but finally starting to feel a bit better. Still drinking plenty of water and resting, but it's all good. Got to go for another blood test this friday to make sure the levels are rising.

DH is so chuffed, he doesn't know what to do with himself, he got a bit drunk last night, bless him! His family were all crying and my family are all happy. Still got a swollen stomach, but pain is not so bad. It gets worse as the day goes on. Just hope little bob or joe or both, stay!

Love Mouse x


----------



## sallyanne1

Oh my god thats fantastic news                   I was getting really worried thought you had a bfn and was too upset to come on   God thats 4 i know now that have got BFP's in  a few days yay


----------



## MissSunshine

Oh Mouse,

I am so so happy for you!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! You're going to be a mummy!! How amazing does that sound...... lots of love and        for a happy healthy pregnancy!xxxx

Hayley how did it go with you? Was your   still there yesterday?? Lots of love to you!!xxxx

Hope everyone else is alright, I've felt so crap this week, the Buserlin is hitting me v.hard at the mo! I'm still waiting for the old   she is 5days late! The hospital even called me on Friday to make sure that all was ok, just said the old   was being a pain in the  .

Lots of love to you all, Rhonda.xxxx
P.S. an AF dance would be great if anyone has the time........


----------



## sallyanne1

Hayley whats ya news hun?


----------



## sallyanne1

Ohhhh just had a look on the lister board well done hayley wooohooo


----------



## mouse14

Hi.

Just a quick question for you all.

How do you work out how many weeks you are and when the due date is? I keep saying i'm nearly 3 weeks, is that right? I don't know, i'm so confused!

OHSS is slowly dying down, it still gets a bit worse at the end of the day, but i'm getting there. How long does it usually take to go away. I'm back at work next Monday and if still feeling like this, i couldn't manage it! Any advice please?

Love Mouse x


----------



## sallyanne1

Hi mouse try this http://ivf.ca/calcu.htm If you put in ya dates it will tell you how far gone you are and what date you are due 

Not sure about the OHSS hun but glad you are feeling better 

My AF has turned up so my scan is deff booked for the 24th  but my recip's isnt till the 26th and if all ok star the stimms on the 27th. Point is it puts it all back for me and if everything is ok i wont have my test date till the 26th which is 16dpt but about 19 days after hcg and i really wanted to test on the 24th coz of going to euro disney that day. Do you think that it would be ok to test 2 days early or would i get a false reading?

luv sally x x

/links


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello ladie show are you all its all been up in the air the last few days so havent been postin that much,sorry.thank you all so much for your kind wishes.i see alot of you ahve started tx which is really good to see.

yes we have a bfp!!!!!!!!!!!!!test day was past saturday and those lines on 10past ec stayed and we are so lucky.i did them from that day because i had started spotin and thought it was over which it isnt.ive only had the spotin about 3 times since then but havent had any since saturday which is great because it got me worried.just waitin for those blood test results.had one done yesturday but because i had it after 10am it ment that it wasent being sent to be tested til wednesday so wont get result til next week.goin for another one tomorrow before 10am so i can get result sooner.i know it wont be 48hrs between them but i just want to see some kind of blood test result to see how my levels are.it hasent sunk in and im still doin pee sticks everymorn to see them get darker which they are.i know im prob mad but nevermind it still makes me wonder seein the lines on pee sticks its like a magical experience as this is the first ever bfp we have ever had.

keep positive girlies it will happen  

hayley


----------



## mouse14

I went on that website and my ticker is wrong. I am actually 4weeks and 6 days. I still can't believe it! I'll have to change my ticker now! 

Love Mouse x


----------



## iccle one

Hi W4M - just wanted to say congrats   , we chatted on the last egg share night in the chat room


----------



## Martha Moo

hiya girls

I have been away for the last few days

Just wanted to pop in to say  to Hayley and Mouse

on their 

woohoo

Sally fab news on af arriving
not long til baseline now hun

Love to all
Emxx


----------



## starfaith

Nobody is ever around anymore on here? I had my scan today have approx 35 follicles. Linning is good just waiting for follies to get a bit bigger. Hope everybody is well love ya


----------



## Martha Moo

hiya girls

how is everyone

it is a little quiet atm isnt it

Starfaith

fab news on the follies 
i hope that you get lots of lovely embies
hope your drinking lots of water hun

Sally how r u hun
not long til your baseline scan now honey

Hayley and mouse hope you are both feeling well  ladies

Iccle One how r u doing hun

Rhonda hows things progressing

Maz hope you are doing ok

 to anyone i missed

Em


----------



## sallyanne1

Seems very quiet on here starfaith just me u n em around   

Im getting nervous about my scan coz obviously i havent done a day 21 start before and im worried i wont be ready   Oh well only a few days till im there and its 9am    Flippin early  start


----------



## mouse14

Hi ladies.

Hope things are going well for your tx cycles.

I'm feeling a bit more normal today. Stomach has been going down very slowly since Tuesday, and just a few niggles now and then from the ovaries, but looking good.

Feeling very tired at the moment, could sleep for days, but i am sleeping better at night now. Feeling quite windy from the pessaries, but if it keeps the little ones in there, i don't care. I'm just going to be a bit noisy for a bit!  I had my 2nd blood test today to make sure the levels are rising and everything is fine. I also have a date for my 1st scan which is on the 3rd August. It's getting really exciting now.

I told my GP today that i am pregnant and he started going on about a nuchal scan. It costs about £200 privately, do you think i should have it done instead of the amnio?

Love Mouse x


----------



## caz nox

Starfaith - thats amazing...drink, drink water... 

Hello everyone, 

I have had some good news, bit gutted, I spoke to the clinic who cannot fo my ES in Aug as they are so busy so they are planning EC 10th Sep or thereabouts. I suppose I should not grumble but I wanted it NOW..... 

Do you think I would be made to book a holiday?


----------



## caz nox

oh and I have worked out my due date - how sad am I? 10 June 2008!


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Caz    Glad I'm not the only crazy one!! Mines July 17th 2008 if all goes well!!


----------



## Guest

mine was 26th feb 2008   i must admit i didnt check tho until i got my bfp

anyway how is everyone?

mouse, i dont really know anything about nuchal scans so i cant help hun   but congrats on your BFP babe  

sally, not long to go for your scan now hun, is it your baseline? if so you should be all dr'd now hun, im sure you will be stimming same day   good luck hun  

starfaith, good news hun but please please make sure you drink plenty of water, hopefully ec will be very soon for you babe  

hayley congrats on your BFP too hun  

Em how are you hunni? 2 weeks til stimms? woohoo, hope all your dreams come true babe, you deserve it  

sorry ds needs me on his comp   be back soon, love to you all, maz xxx


----------



## starfaith

Hello Girls i'm drinking about 4pts a day is that enough? 
xxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Maz nice to hear from you hun   I wont be starting stimms till at least firday coz my recip has her scan on thursday. Thats why its put my test date back a few days  

Starfaith as long as its over 2lts you will be fine


----------



## MissSunshine

Hey ladies,

How you all doing??

I started on stimms tonight, the Gonal F pen is sooooooooooooo much easier than all that mixing with Menopur. I kept panicking that David hadn't done it right!! 
It's looking like my EC will be around 3rd August so a due date of 25th April for me!!     (But I haven't been checking......honest  )

Maz lovely to hear from you sweetie. How you doing?  

Sally and Starfaith my buddies!!    

Kate you around my lovely?? 

Em where you been honey? Anywhere nice?  Could you possibly update me on the list please??  

Mouse and Hayley hope you yummy mummys are doing alright!!    

Love to anyone else I've missed, Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Rhonda if i get a bfp this time i will have the *twins* on my wedding anniversary coz i always have my babies early and my anniversary is the 19th April  (not that i have looked either  ) What is Gonal F? is it the smae as menopur? I cant wait to get stimming it flies by. Well it did last time coz i was in the clinic everyday having a scan coz i had so many follies


----------



## starfaith

Hello Ladies   We seem to have forgotten this thread as we are so busy with our cycle buddies... I haven't got a cycle yet so I am just a floater   Probably wont be starting until september but I'm not sure... 
I'm just in bed still watching BB sad I know.. Really want Charley to stay in..   Chanelle is SOOOOOOOO annoying.. 
catch up with you all later then xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

OOOHHHH i cant stand that charlie    Im glad im not in there with her i would end up smashing her face in     Not that im a violent person or anything


----------



## starfaith

Yes But don't you get fed up with Chanelle shes another blooming Nicky always screeching... Would love Charley to stay to annoy her.. Chiggy & Chanelle are always getting it on then arguing. I mean get a blooming life...


----------



## sallyanne1

I havent really seen anything of chanelle coz i cant stand to watch it. She just winds me up too much


----------



## 2010 IVF graduate

Hi guys, could I join you?

I am about to start egg-share IVF at Cromwells clinic in Darlington, we're just waiting for confirmation that the intended recipient is happy to proceed with my eggs, but the clinic think they may be on holiday so are giving them until next week to confirm (they were first contacted on 16th July).  I took the BCP all last month and have started it again yesterday, I really hope that they pull their finger out and get us started before we go on holiday in September


----------



## sallyanne1

Hi GTB   Welcome to ES hun. Good luck with your recip i hope that you get an answer soon. The hardest part is waiting   If i was you i would keep bugging them it makes them move a bit quicker  

Luv sally x x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

sorry i have been a bit quiet have been getting awful D/R headaches

welcome GTB
I hope that your clinic can sort out a match for you

Sally hope your doing ok
wahey stims her you go

Starfaith thinking of you

Rhonda glad all is going well for you

Maz hope your well

Mouse and Hayley hope you and bumps are well

love to all
Em


----------



## mouse14

Just wanted to say a quick hi to everyone and good luck to the ladies who have txs looming.

Still off sick at the mo, but feeling a lot better and not soooo exhausted. Still get niggles from the ovaries, but i suppose that's to be expected from what they went through and how big they were. Swollen stomach has practically gone, just left with a flabby one now! 

Want to get back to work now, due to go back next Wednesday, just hope i'm not going to be too tired, or sick! (I don't do sick!!!!)  I havemy early scan on Friday. I'm a bit excited but also nervous about whether everything is going to be alright. Worried there isn't going to be a heartbeat, as i don't feel or look pregnant at the mo. Just got to be   i suppose!

Love Mouse x


----------



## sallyanne1

Mouse great to hear form you hun   Good luck with your scan on Friday im sure everything will be fine      Make sure you let us know hw you get on

Luv sallyx x


----------



## MissSunshine

Hi-ya,

Just thought I'd pop in with an update!
I go in for EC tomorrow at 9am.    I had 29follies at scan yesterday,  so hopefully I should have a bumper crop for me and my recipient. I hope she's to going to crazy like me!!  
Just to think on Friday I'll be PUPO!! So exciting!!

Love to you all Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02/06    

kellydallard  21/05/07  and    

kateag  Oct 2002 

ladytara  

 Dolphin01  Oct 2004 

Janey02 Natural whilst awaiting ES  born 22/09/06   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

Fuzzier   born 26/12/06   

Tweetie  born 28/11/06    

Panda     

Topcat IVF      

NICWIM IVF sept  Baby charlie   

Endometriosislass  born 31/05/07   

Tazza Miracle    

shellyc1190  04/12/06   Scan 22/12   

Aweeze   . ES/DIVF            

Alexia (Lister) ES/ICSI Oct/Nov 06   2nd ES/IVF         

CJ ICSI/ES    scan 15/03     

Ebjones ES/IVF (CRM)       

Jetabrown (Lister) ES       

Emmyloupink (CRM London) ES      

Allybee (Lister) ES/IVF Testing 10/05        

Mouse14 ES Testing 13/07      

Honnybee (Lister) Testing 17/07     

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
Rhonda ES/IVF TX cancelled OHSS  2nd es  Testing 17/08      

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
Sallyanne1 1st ES/IVF (CARE Nottingham)   2nd ES D/R 08/07 D/R 27/07 scan 01/08 EC 8th or 9th aug      

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
caz nox (cromwell swansea) ES/IVF   ES no 2 august 

Egg share inbetweenies​
Kateag(Lister) ... 1st ES cycle abandoned 2nd ES   taking time out until 2008 

MJP (Lister)   FET May/june   FET October 07 

Kamac80 Looking into eggshare  

Tinaxxx (bourn hall) awaiting decision on e/s     

Dolphin01 ES/IVF TX mid 2007  

Evette (cromwell London) 1st ES/ICSI 07/07   

starfaith (salisbury) ES 07/07 OHSS awaiting FET     

wishing4miracle (Lister) 04/07   2nd ES  

   honorary Members  ​
Maz1980 ([email protected]) straight IVF may/june, now saving for FET    

Mrs_H (SEFC) ES/IVF Sept  taking time out with DH,  

Mrs Redcap (cromwell, Darlington) ES/IVF aug/sep  hoping for a miracle in 2007   

FluffyHelen9999 (Lister) Taking time out, tubes removed 04/09 planning FET after recovery  

Ritzisowner (LWC, Cardiff) OHSS (4 frosties) ES/IVF feb/mar 07  pursuing adoption  

MandyB1971 1st E/S (CARE Manchester) Jan 07   FET april  

Pickle_99_uk (cromwell, Darlington) 1st ES/ICSI March  2nd ES/ICSI June   3rd ES/ICSI   f/u appt 02/04 saving for straight ICSI

Nicky1 (cromwell, Darlington) ES/ICSI Oct 06 tx abandoned  april 07   

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me an IM

Emxx*


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya ladies

I have just updated the list if i have anyones details incorrect could you let me know and i will update them correctly 

Rhonda  for ec (have said it elsewhere too  )

Sally  for your scan   

Mouse, Mitch and Hayley thinking of you all and your lil bumps

Carrie hope you can get started soon 
i dont think your too far behind me 

Maz how r u hun

GTB any news on a match yet honey

Ruth hope your ok

love to anyone i missed

Emxx


----------



## 2010 IVF graduate

Afternoon all

Em no news as yet, I have a call into the clinic, but the nurse isn't there at the moment, so I'm hoping that when she returns she'll have some good news for me    

Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine, I'm stuck at work so no chance of that during the day


----------



## caz nox

Hiya girls, 

Rhonda - good luck with the EC!! great number there! 
Em - I start stimming on the 14th Aug and I cannot wait! So frustraing waiting and it is going so slowly!! Are you getting excited?
Elise - I hope you get some news soon. 
Sally - Good luck for tomorrow...we will be having a bumper crop of babies in Spring 08! 
Mouse - I am so pleased for you and the scan will be perfect on Friday 1 or 2 in there? how exciting! 

Love to all 

Carrie


----------



## 2010 IVF graduate

the clinic have just called me back, the couple I was offered to still haven't got back to them, so I have been offered to another couple, the nurse is certain that I will be accepted this time, so I should get confirmation of acceptance and possibly even a start date by the end of the week   (all being well)


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

Carrie
You are just a little way behind me honey we will be on our  together though wont we        

Elise
 for good news by end of the week

Love to everyone i missed
Emxx


----------



## MissSunshine

Hello,

Just back from the hospital....... I got 18 eggies so 9 for me, and 9 for my recipient!!! So over the moon, plus David's   were fantastic, so they are doing 5 IVF and 4 ICSI, so hopefully we should get some good embies.     

Love Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## birthbaby

hiya ladies


can i join u please  

my results came back and im allowed to eggshare again   i have a daughter of my 5th ivf   and she is our life she really is we are wanting a chance to have a sibling for her    if it doesnt work i carnt say i never tried 

my fsh was 6.5 what was yours?

my appoint ment is the 8th to sign my consent form and pay my money so will be starting about endof month   i have egg shared before and i got 20+ eggs   and my baby was a result of a fet  

well looking forward to talking to u all take care love nikki xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Hi Nikki   Welcome to ES board hun. Good luck with your appointment      Your little one is so sweet  

Luv sally x x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Birthbaby

Welcome to the egg share board

I remember you from when you got your bfp with Ellie

Hope that you have a smooth journey

 for the 8th

Love Em


----------



## MissSunshine

Hi ladies,

Well just got a call and 3 out of the 4 ICSI eggs fertilised and 3 out ofthe 5 IVF eggs fertilised, so we've got 6 beautiful embies waiting for their mummy and daddy. I go for ET at 9am tomorrow.xx


----------



## 2010 IVF graduate

Rhonda that's great news     for tomorrow


----------



## caz nox

Rhonda, 

Woo hoo - that is fantastic! 

Best of luck tomorrow...

Carrie


----------



## mouse14

Well done Rhonda, i shall be thinking of you when i'm having my scan at 8.20am. Getting nervous about it all, i just want everything to be alright.

Send me lots of   vibes.

Love Mouse x


----------



## 2010 IVF graduate

Well I called the clinic as I couldn't stand the torture of waiting anymore and there is still no word that I have been accepted by the recipients  

What's wrong with these people, I thought they were desperate for egg donors and the recipients were chomping at the bit for a chance to have a baby, yet here I am, 3 weeks later and on my second couple, but still not been accepted  

 this is driving me insane - I thought this was going to be the easiest part of it all with there being such a long waiting list and so few donors  

Sorry for the    but for heavens sake this is rediculous


----------



## caz nox

Elise, 

I know how frustrating it is for you. It will happen. Maybe they cannot get hold of their recipient? have they said anything to you or are they thinking about it?


----------



## 2010 IVF graduate

I have no idea even if the couple are at home and not away on holiday as well - honestly it's totally driving me    I really thought that they would be jumping at the chance to get started, I really didn't expect the stalling at this part of it all   

I called the clinic yesterday and they'd not heard anything, I've had no call today, so come mid-morning on Monday I will be calling the clinic again to find out what's going on - this is really not good


----------



## mouse14

Hi. Just calling in with a quick update.

Not good news i'm afraid.     Haven't stopped crying all day.

Went in for my scan today, i am 7w2d. They couldn't find a heartbeat. The baby also was too small for 7w. The clinic aren't being optimistic, they think it may of stopped growing. DH and I are absolutely devastated. I'm quite happy to talk about it, but DH is not saying much. He is so disappointed.

I keep thinking if i have done something or eaten something for it not to grow. All week i knew something wasn't right, i've had stomach pains this week and still have them.

I've got to go back next Thursday for another scan to see if it has a heartbeat. Does anyone know of stories where there was no heartbeat at 7w and then a week later there was?

I think i've got to come to terms with it not working out this time, but there is always that chance, isn't there? We have 4 frosties to use if need be. If this one does turn out a m/c, then got to look to October for FET, hopefully!

Sorry it wasn't any better news for you.

Love Mouse x


----------



## caz nox

Mouse, 

I am so, so sorry. You sound strong. Keep fighting! 

Carrie


----------



## mouse14

I'm not really! Keep breaking down. But what will be, will be!

Mouse x


----------



## caz nox

Mouse, 

I know how hard it must be for you. I have been through it twice now one at 37 weeks and one at 6 weeks. 

So sorry. 

Carrie


----------



## sallyanne1

Oh Mouse hun please dont give up hope. I always have an early scan due to having a previous ectopic and i never see a heartbeat and i had a scan at almost 8 weeks with Lily. Im sure if you post on peer you will find *LOADS* of women who have had the same.     

I have been for my second scan and i have got 6 follies on the left from 14-10mm 6 on the right from 14.5-11mm and endo is 12.8mm have to have 150 of menopur tonite and go back tomorrow see what happening. Hoping for EC on Tuesday


----------



## iccle one

I hope things turn out ok for you Mouse  

Sally -you sound like you're doing ok   you have a really good lining too!! what are you doing / taking? mine was about 5/6 mm at that stage last time I think


----------



## sallyanne1

Iccle one im so worried coz i only got 12 eggs last time and what if the same happens and i only get 1 embie or worse none    Im going for another scan today so will roughly know when EC is but i think it will be Tuesday. The sooner the better for me stop me worrying. Plus there isnt always and egg in a follie what if i dont get enough eggs  
I have to be there between 9:30 and 10:30 but im hesitating coz i have to go alone  

When do you start??

Luv sally x x


----------



## iccle one

sounds like end of the line nerves to me sweetness 

you're going to be fine, I got 14 eggs last time, so only two more than you did. My embies were grade 2/3 and 3/4, my recipient got better than me

Such a shame you have to go alone, do you have a friend / mum that can go with you instead? If I lived closer I'd come chick .
I've started d'regging and go for my first scan a week on weds (day 1 start is crappy, way too long)

I'm sure you're going to do better this time, PMA dance coming up......

[fly]                 [/fly]


----------



## sallyanne1

Iccle one what a day i have had. I was stuck in the bloody clinic for over 2hrs coz they were runnin late    I was sooooo bored. Scan went ok. Its funny how co i had a different woman scannin me she counted less follies and also sized them different so i dont have a clue what size they are. She was saying things like 14x14 17x15 21x19  i got lost   Anyway im bac monday for a scan and egg collection is Wed    

Its pants doing a day1 start i much prefer the day 21 lol Good luck hun


----------



## 2010 IVF graduate

Morning all  

Sorry not had chance to catch up with the weekends gossip as yet, but just had to come on and tell you all that I've been matched and accepted  

When they first spoke phoned me this morning they wanted me to start 15th September - until I pointed out again that I was on holiday from 17th September, so now I am to start in October - not the pre-holiday cycle that I was hoping for, but at least I know we are on our way. They are going to re-do my protocol and then put it in the post so all being well I will get it over the next few days. 

I'm thrilled that I now know where we stand, but at the same time I'm disappointed that we won't be doing anything before we go away. 

The up side is that I will be able to really let my hair down on holiday and know that I won't be suffering from m/s at all, and be able to stay awake in the evenings rather than feeling like I've just ran to the States without a break (IYKWIM) and enjoy everything without having to worry if it's OK to eat, drink or do something whilst being pg  

Roll on October


----------



## caz nox

Elise, 

Well done. I bet you cannot wait! Enjoy your holiday it might be the last for a long time...

Carrie


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya ladies

I am back from my break away and just catching up

Mouse sweetheart sending lots of positive thoughts/vibes your way sweetheart
I am hoping and praying so much for you honey

Saly posted to you elsewhere 
wishing you lots of  for EC

Iccle One  for your tx cycle hun
hope you dont get too many d/r side effects hun

Carrie 14th will be here before you know it
are you doing long or short protocol hun 

Elise posted to you elsewhere but fab news
October will be gere before you know it
have a ab fab holiday

Rhonda PUPO lady
 coming your way for the 

Nikki hope your doing ok hun  for your appt on wednesday

love to anyone i missed
Emxx


----------



## iccle one

Thanks for the good luck Heffalump

Sally - good luck for EC tomorrow -I'll be thinking of you


----------



## sallyanne1

Iccle one EC is wed hun. Just done my HCG no turning back now


----------



## iccle one

sorry about that  had a bit of a fixation on tomorrow recently don't know whats going on - MIL has a hosp appt on weds too and I kept saying it was tomorrow 

I'm blaming it on the Buserilin 

Good luck for *Weds*  I'll be back on to do it properly tomorrow


----------



## Dolphin01

Just come on to wish Sally Good Luck for EC tomorrow...All the best Hun..

Hope everyone else is well...

Luv Ruth xx


----------



## caz nox

Sally - all the best for today - I hope you get loads and loads of eggies! 

Carrie


----------



## Guest

sorry girls, ive not really had nothing to say lately  

sally good luck for today babe, no doubt your already there hey   i hope you get loadsa nice eggies 

iccle one, its amazing what you can blame on the Buserilin, i cant wait to get back on it  

em your stimmin already?   god i have missed alot hey   good luck for your scan hun, i hope you have loadsa big juicy follies        

caz, it wont be long til your having ec, it will fly. i really do hope you get your wish hun, you deserve it after all you have been thru  

GTB we aint spoke before, you will be starting tx before you know it hun, plus you got that great holiday before, get drunk and enjoy yourself hun  

mouse babe, im so so sorry hun     im hoping that it was just a bit too early for you to see the babies heartbeat, i hope its beating away like a trooper hun        

rhonda, woo hoo PUPO!!! i hope your looking after yourself and no early testing! take it from someone who knows  

nikki, dont think ive chatted to you either   how did your appointment go today? hope it was all good for you hun  

is that all of us?   sorry to anyone ive missed  

little update on me, 
my review went ok and we agreed FET should be in oct, (i need to call when this af comes in about 2 weeks to order drugs) i think it works out i will be starting the drugs around middle of oct.

we only have 3 embies all grade 2, weve decided to defrost all 3 and if we are lucky enough for them all to defrost we will have the best 2 put back.

im cacking myself, i cant wait to start tx (can you believe i miss injecting myself  ) but at the same time its all new, my first FET and last chance for a baby  

loadsa love n hugs, maz xxx


----------



## aweeze

Just dropping in to wish Sally lots of luck for today   

Big  to everyone else! 

Lou
XXX


----------



## Guest

oh lou i cant believe i forgot you   hows the bump? nice and big?   awwwwww show us a piccy pleeeeeeeaaaaasssseee    

take care babe,    

love maz xxx


----------



## aweeze

Awww don't worry Maz - I don't post here very often at the mo. Between working, educating my 3yr old gee-gee ready to sell , growing this baby and generally feeling very pooped, I just don't have much time or energy to post!!!!! I just try and keep up with the news on my e/s buddies 

I have some bump photos but they are all on my Mum's camera and I just need to get them on here - will try and do them at the weekend   

Take care hunny 

Lou
XXX


----------



## iccle one

Sally hope all has gone well today honey and you got lots of juicy eggs


----------



## 2010 IVF graduate

Another fly by post from me I'm afraid, but I got my papers through yesterday for starting IVF, I'm booked in for my baseline scan on 12 October and an injection of gonapeptyl  with a view to ER w/c 5 November  

In with all that I also got a form that I need to fill in about myself for any possible children that are born through my donation to read so that they have a bit of info about me - the usual stuff like height, weight, hair, ey & skin colour etc, but also things like what my hobbies are, what my skills are, why I decided to donate, a personal message from me to the child/children and a description of who I am - a personal view of myself and what I'm about - I've done some of it (the easy bits), but what do you write to a child that will be born to someone else and how do you describe yourself to them??


----------



## sallyanne1

Well out of 7 eggs all of them were mature and........................ i have got 5 embies          I cant belive it after only getting 1 last time . I have to ring tomorrow to see how they are and ET is on Saturday. God im so happy    

I want my babies back now. And im gonna get 2. Or i better do. What are the chances of them stopping growing now?? Oh god im worrying myself now


----------



## birthbaby

hiya

im looking foward to getting to no u all  

well done sallyanne   wish u all the best chick 


news on me im starting down regging begining sep   hopfully ile get lots of eggies for me and my reciptment i got 20+ last time  so hopefully again  

dont mean to be cheecky but how much did u  all pay for eggsharing?  ive just paid £854 last time it was 525

hi graduate i did all that yesturday  you will find the right words just wait till yo do u will prob do pages full   

hi maz i only had 3 frosties and only had 2 after thawing my dd is 13 months now  and i had 4 ivfs and no esult 1st fet and bingo good luck hunny  

hiya em hows things goin?

caz hope u well 

hope every 1 else well

well im off for now gorge day loads washing to do


----------



## sallyanne1

Hi Birthbaby I paid £500 for ES £104 for the **** fee and £850 for ICSI. I know the Lister its free for ES but more expensive for ICSI   have you asked them why its more this time?

Im so  tired still in bed might get half hrs sleep b4 i get up


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Just popping in really quick

Sally so pleased for you honey 5 embies is a good number

 for frosties 

Nikki  for starting next month

Maz     for your FET

Mouse and Hayley thinking of you

Elise fab news on getting your plan

love to all i missed

Day 4 of stims today for me 
getting lots of CM today so feeling a bit panicky because i keep having this dream i have no follies argh 

Scan saturday so will know more then

We move house tomorrow so wont be online very much today tomorrow and possibly saturday

Em


----------



## caz nox

Sally - well done! 

I paid £604.00 for my egg share which included ICSI/Assisted Hatching and the HFEA fee!! BARGAIN! 

Em - grow follies gorw - I start on Tue so not too far behind you! 

Love to all! 

Carrie


----------



## sallyanne1

Carrie is AH as good as going to blast? I was thinking about it but not sure if i will be allowed


----------



## *kateag*

Hi girls!!

Just popping on to say well done to sally! 5 embies is brilliant hun!!! Good luck for et and the 2ww!!!  

Caz good luck to you as well hun, its all coming round so quick!

Em, wow! Stimms already!!! Good luck for the move hun and for the scan!!! Keeping it all crossed for you, let us know. 

Maz, hiya hunny bun!!

Lou! Cant wait to see bump pic!!


----------



## *kateag*

Rhonda hun! I cant believe I forgot you!

Hope you ok and the 2ww not sending you loopy. Good luck hun. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mouse14

Hi everyone.

Had scan on Thursday, there was no heartbeat with my lil beanie, so it's a miscarriage!  

Then, if by some sort of miracle, another sac was found. Both embies had implanted!   The 2nd one didn't show up last week. It's small, it should be 9mm, but is only 2.5mm. They found a fetal pole and a heartbeat. I couldn't believe it, i saw the heartbeat on the screen, it looked strong too.

I have to have another scan on Friday to see if it has grown, i hope it has! I was told it can catch up. Do you think it can? I can't get my hopes up too high, i couldn't stand the disappointment again.

Love Mouse x


----------



## sallyanne1

Oh my god mouse    You dont do thing by half do ya hun   I'm so sorry about your little beanie   But what fantastic news on the other one its fantastic hun. I will be praying for you that you little one stays Strong     

Well i had ET and have got 2x 6 cell embies on board ( Ronnie and Reggie ) they are a grade 3 but the cons said the most important thing is that they are dividing. I asked about assisted hatching but was told its not needed coz the shell on both of them is really thin so come on babies break free   I also asked if they could remove the fragments but they said they aren't allowed  Oh well what will be will be. I suppose what i have got to think is that with my natural pregs and with my Lily ( IUI ) i had no idea on the grade of any of them so who knows   

Luv sally x x


----------



## iccle one

Mouse what a day of extemes that must have been for you, hope things continue to go wll with your beenie 

Sallyanne - sent you a personal, but my, what pretty embies you have   - good luck hon


----------



## sallyanne1

iccle one are you flirting with me


----------



## iccle one




----------



## caz nox

Hello girls,

So excited - I am starting my downregging tomorrow! 

I cannot belive how fast it has come round again! 

wish me luck girls!


----------



## MissSunshine

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Caz     that has come round so quickly!!!   sweetie.

Mouse What a little miracle you've got there. So sorry about your other beanie, but big congrats, and good luck for your scan on Friday.   

Hi Kate nice to hear from you honey, how you doing?? I'm not to bad, going    now. I started to spot on Saturday, and still am, I'm just being positive and thinking that it's my baby(s) implanting and getting nice and comfy!!

Maz  for FET, October will be here before you know it!!  

Lots of love to all I've missed, Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Caz excellent news hun.


----------



## Martha Moo

to carrie for starting d/r tomorrow

      

Love Emxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02/06    

kellydallard  21/05/07  and    

kateag  Oct 2002 

ladytara  

 Dolphin01  Oct 2004 

Janey02 Natural whilst awaiting ES  born 22/09/06   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

Fuzzier   born 26/12/06   

Tweetie  born 28/11/06    

Panda     

Topcat IVF      

NICWIM IVF sept  Baby charlie   

Endometriosislass  born 31/05/07   

Tazza Miracle    

shellyc1190  04/12/06   Scan 22/12   

Aweeze   . ES/DIVF            

Alexia (Lister) ES/ICSI Oct/Nov 06   2nd ES/IVF         

CJ ICSI/ES    scan 15/03     

Ebjones ES/IVF (CRM)       

Jetabrown (Lister) ES       

Emmyloupink (CRM London) ES      

Allybee (Lister) ES/IVF Testing 10/05        

Mouse14 ES Testing 13/07      

Honnybee (Lister) Testing 17/07     

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
Rhonda ES/IVF TX cancelled OHSS  2nd es  Testing 17/08      

Sallyanne1 1st ES/IVF (CARE Nottingham)   2nd ES  Testing 26/08       

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
caz nox (cromwell swansea) ES/IVF   ES no 2 d/r 14/08    

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Egg share inbetweenies​
Kateag(Lister) ... 1st ES cycle abandoned 2nd ES   taking time out until 2008 

MJP (Lister)   FET May/june   FET October 07 

Kamac80 Looking into eggshare  

Tinaxxx (bourn hall) awaiting decision on e/s     

Dolphin01 ES/IVF TX mid 2007  

Evette (cromwell London) 1st ES/ICSI 07/07   

starfaith (salisbury) ES 07/07 OHSS awaiting FET     

wishing4miracle (Lister) 04/07   2nd ES  

   honorary Members  ​
Maz1980 ([email protected]) straight IVF may/june, now saving for FET    

Heffalump (jessops) straight IVF August, s/p stims 06/08 EC 16/08   


Mrs_H (SEFC) ES/IVF Sept  taking time out with DH,  

Mrs Redcap (cromwell, Darlington) ES/IVF aug/sep  hoping for a miracle in 2007   

FluffyHelen9999 (Lister) Taking time out, tubes removed 04/09 planning FET after recovery  

Ritzisowner (LWC, Cardiff) OHSS (4 frosties) ES/IVF feb/mar 07  pursuing adoption  

MandyB1971 1st E/S (CARE Manchester) Jan 07   FET april  

Pickle_99_uk (cromwell, Darlington) 1st ES/ICSI March  2nd ES/ICSI June   3rd ES/ICSI   f/u appt 02/04 saving for straight ICSI

Nicky1 (cromwell, Darlington) ES/ICSI Oct 06 tx abandoned  april 07   

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me an IM

Emxx*


----------



## kia

Hello Ladies,

It's been nearly a year since i last posted here, and If the Metformin can lower my hormone levels then hopefully I'll be joining you all again real soon.

Love and luck to all.
Kia.x


----------



## sallyanne1

Hi Kia welcome back. Hope you get your hormones sorted out soon hun

Em you missed yourself off the list


----------



## Martha Moo

Sally  

Have never been on it

I initially went to eggshare but my gynae forgot to say in the referral letter i only had one ovary   so i couldnt share!


----------



## sallyanne1

This is the first time i have noticed. God bring the straight jacket someone


----------



## Guest

Heffalump said:


> Sally
> 
> Have never been on it
> 
> I initially went to eggshare but my gynae forgot to say in the referral letter i only had one ovary  so i couldnt share!


but em, you should still be on the 'honorary Members' list


----------



## sallyanne1

Ello Maz long time no see. How r ya doing hun?? Is it October you are having your frosties back?


----------



## Guest

sallyanne1 said:


> Ello Maz long time no see. How r ya doing hun?? Is it October you are having your frosties back?


i know, its hard work having a monkey  lol

hopefully october yea  im just waiting for my protocol to come, the con i spoke to wanted to wait for another month. i cant understand that cos i bled as soon as my pg went from pos to neg, then 30 days later i had a totally normal af then i will also have this months af before starting.
what i cant understand is theres a few people at the same clinic that only has the big bfn bleed before they get started again, and obv this time its FET so i wont be stimming and my body wont go thru as much 

ok ive rambled on enough 

i cant believe you've only got 11 days left  sending you loadsa  and   

love maz xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Oh my god i have forgot about my monkey     How naughty am i   

I had my neg and a bleed straight away in May and started on day21 in july on my first af after my neg   If it doesnt work this time though then i will be waiting till after christmas. Give my body chance to heal


----------



## MissSunshine

Just to let you know I got a   today!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Rhonda

i have posted to you elsewhere sweetie

thinking of you and david

sending big hugs to you both

Em


----------



## mouse14

Hi.

Just to let you all know i had the scan today. It wasn't good news. The scanner couldn't really make out a baby and the heartbeat had gone. So it's all over for me this time.

Got to wait for a natural miscarriage in the next week or so, then speak to consultant about our next step. I saw him today and he didn't know what to say to me.

Anyway, i kinda expected it a bit. At least i got pregnant with twins, so i can do it again. We have 4 embryos to use. Could be looking at possible Oct/Nov time for Med FET.

Thanks everyone for all your support.

Love Mouse x


----------



## Martha Moo

Mouse

so sorry to read your sad news

my thoughts are with you and your dh at this time



Love Emxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Mouse sweetheart im so sorry        I wish there was something i could say to make you feel better hunni. Im here if you need me


----------



## *kateag*

Rhonda hun I am so sorry to hear your news, sending loads of love to you and david. xxxx

Mouse, Im also really sorry to hear your news hun, loads of love to you and dh. 

xxxxxxxxx

Sally, Maz hope you both ok girlies. 

Em, hows you?? How did it go!? 
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## posh24

Hi all

I was wondering if i could join you all i am currently egg sharing just waiting for day 21 to start drownregging, im really excited to get things moving as its been quite a while since my last treatment.

I will have to look back and see where everyone is at before i do personals but sending   for everyone.


----------



## Martha Moo

Posh24

welcome to egg share chat hun

Wishing you lots of  for your treatment sweetie

THere is a list of where everyones at i will bump it up for you hun


EM


----------



## Martha Moo

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02/06    

kellydallard  21/05/07  and    

kateag  Oct 2002 

ladytara  

 Dolphin01  Oct 2004 

Janey02 Natural whilst awaiting ES  born 22/09/06   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

Fuzzier   born 26/12/06   

Tweetie  born 28/11/06    

Panda     

Topcat IVF      

NICWIM IVF sept  Baby charlie   

Endometriosislass  born 31/05/07   

Tazza Miracle    

shellyc1190  04/12/06   Scan 22/12   

Aweeze   . ES/DIVF            

Alexia (Lister) ES/ICSI Oct/Nov 06   2nd ES/IVF         

CJ ICSI/ES    scan 15/03     

Ebjones ES/IVF (CRM)       

Jetabrown (Lister) ES       

Emmyloupink (CRM London) ES      

Allybee (Lister) ES/IVF Testing 10/05        

Honnybee (Lister) Testing 17/07     

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
Sallyanne1 1st ES/IVF (CARE Nottingham)   2nd ES  Testing 26/08       

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
caz nox (cromwell swansea) ES/IVF   ES no 2 d/r 14/08 stims 15/08    

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Egg share inbetweenies​
Kateag(Lister) ... 1st ES cycle abandoned 2nd ES   taking time out until 2008 

MJP (Lister)   FET May/june   FET October 07 

Kamac80 Looking into eggshare  

Tinaxxx (bourn hall) awaiting decision on e/s     

Dolphin01 ES/IVF TX mid 2007  

Evette (cromwell London) 1st ES/ICSI 07/07   

starfaith (salisbury) ES 07/07 OHSS awaiting FET     

wishing4miracle (Lister) 04/07   2nd ES  

Rhonda ES/IVF TX cancelled OHSS  2nd es  Testing 17/08   

Mouse14 ES Testing 13/07   

   honorary Members  ​
Maz1980 ([email protected]) straight IVF may/june, now saving for FET    

Heffalump (jessops) straight IVF August, s/p stims 06/08 EC 16/08 ET 18/08  Testing 30/08  ^goodluck   


Mrs_H (SEFC) ES/IVF Sept  taking time out with DH,  

Mrs Redcap (cromwell, Darlington) ES/IVF aug/sep  hoping for a miracle in 2007   

FluffyHelen9999 (Lister) Taking time out, tubes removed 04/09 planning FET after recovery  

Ritzisowner (LWC, Cardiff) OHSS (4 frosties) ES/IVF feb/mar 07  pursuing adoption  

MandyB1971 1st E/S (CARE Manchester) Jan 07   FET april  

Pickle_99_uk (cromwell, Darlington) 1st ES/ICSI March  2nd ES/ICSI June   3rd ES/ICSI   f/u appt 02/04 saving for straight ICSI

Nicky1 (cromwell, Darlington) ES/ICSI Oct 06 tx abandoned  april 07   

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me an IM

Emxx*


----------



## mouse14

Hi.

My boss has told me to have this week off sick, as i did tell him i could miscarry at any time. I am totally bored out of my head. I've had enough time off sick due to ohss, i didn't want any more! But really looking at it, i don't think i would of coped very well, people saying how sorry they are, blah blah!

Been very teary over the weekend, any little thing would set me off. I think it just hit me, like a punch in the face! A blubbering wreck. A little better today, but i am scared about the inevitable. I haven't had any sign of things happening, no pain, no funny coloured discharge (sorry tmi), no blood. I don't know what to do. It's just as if i'm still pregnant.

Does anyone recommend doing something? Like phoning the clinic, or, oh god i don't know, i just want it to be over.  Do you think the scan was wrong? How long does it usually take for it to miscarry? It's all new to me.

Sorry for going on,

Love Mouse x


----------



## sallyanne1

Oh mouse hun      Im sorry hun i have no idea because i have never gone through this. I hope that its all over for you soon hun it must be awful just "wiating". I also hope someone can come on and give you answers hun. It might be worth giving the clinic a call in the morning and just have a chat. Thats what they are there for hun


----------



## Guest

mouse hun, im so sorry i didnt post before to say how sorry i am this has happened to you. 
i was lucky enough to bleed the same day i found out my levels had dropped, all i can advise is to do everything you avoid on the 2ww. hoover the stairs, eat bucket loads of pineapple etc...
i wish i could say something more comforting.
i see your having FET soon, keep focused on that hun        

sally hows the 2ww going? you better be staying away from those nasty pee sticks, if you get tempted just read my diary, it should scare you enough to avoid them   only 6 days to go,   

em you added yourself to the list     10 days til you test?? omg my head must have been in the clouds    hows your 2ww goin babe?      

posh, welcome to the eggshare nutters   now your on this thread you will never want to leave  

kate, are you enjoying your little gifts? haha get on with   i want some good news by xmas lady  

rhonda, im so so sorry that you got a bfn, we are all here if/when you need us hun    

well im waiting for af to come, bout another week i think   then i can change my ticker, im on a day 21 start for my fet  
i had my hair coloured today (again lol) gone really dark again   also  i went to have my eyebrows threaded, ive never let anyone else do my brows before. they look wicked  
since i started working for toni&guy im starting to become high maintainance    

i'll love ya and leave ya mwah xxxxxxx


----------



## mouse14

Thanks everyone for your kind thoughts.

I rang the clinic this morning, spoke to the nurse. She had a word with the consultant and he has booked me in for an erpc tomorrow morning at 8am.

I feel a bit happier now, in a way. This time tomorrow it'll all be over. Just look forward to the next chapter.

Thanks again,

Mouse x


----------



## sallyanne1

Mouse sending you loads of       I hope everything goes ok for you tomorrow. Make sure you get plenty of rest hunni. Will be thinking of you


----------



## shellyc1190

hi everyone xxxx just to let you no we had our bundle of joy on 20/8 Angel weighed 6lb 3 and was 4 weeks early due to my health we are all doing well hubby overjoyed aswell as my older kids jade and tilly my life is perfect thanks for everyones support love to you all xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Shelly fantastic news hun im so happy for you . She is a little gem   6lb 3 is a good weight for 4 weeks early   Hope you are all doing well and give her


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya shelly

congratulations on the arrival of angel
fab weight for 4 wk early honey

Enjoy every moment as you prob know she will grow so quick

fantastic news

Em


----------



## Guest

where is everyone?  

em, ive started a thread  just for you babe    for tomoro

sally, ive left you a comment on your profile hun, congrats on your pg  

shelly, congrats to you too hun   you getting much sleep?  

mouse how are you feeling babe?    

cant believe no-ones posted for a whole week  

my news is, well just look at my ticker  

chat soon, love n hugs to everyone, maz xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Thanks maz. Not sure where everyone is to be honest. Its been very quiet in here for a while now  

Great news on the money hun. Not long now for ya. Are you gettin excited yet??


----------



## Guest

yea and no  

im excited to be doing it again but im not cos it hurt last time (et) so im dreading that, also this is our final chance, no more after this.
last time i dint panic too much cos i knew we had frosties to fall back on but this time arghhhhh

hows it feel to be pg then hun? has it sunk in yet?


----------



## sallyanne1

I hope you get George to do your ET. Mine really hurt last time but this time George did it and i didnt feel a thing and he made me laugh all the way through  

I feel sick   I have gone up 2 bra sizes already and im having to constantly eat to stop me feeling sick so im gonna get fat  . I dont think it has sunk in and it wont till i have had my scan.


----------



## *kateag*

Sally! Hun!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! Wooohoooooo!!! So pleased for you hun, my cycle buddy done good!!!

Maz, brilliant news hun, this is going to work. You will see. 

xxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Thanks Kate i cant belive it i had set my mind that it hadnt worked with them only being a grade 3   Just goes to show yo dont need top grade embies to get a BFP.  I just hope i can stay sane now till my scan


----------



## aweeze

Hello all! 

Well I have finally put a bump pic on my profile and in the gallery for those of you that kept asking  -. Really can't believe where the time is going! I have a consultants appointment on Monday when it will be decided if I can have a homebirth. 

A couple of quick personals from me - 

Sally - flippin excellent news hun.... 

Maz - nearly on your way again - lots of luck   

Shelly - wow she's here already - congrats!

Kate - hope you're doing OK - have you kept in touch with Alexia? Her twins must be due soon?

Em - you already know how chuffed I am for you 

To everyone else  

Lou
XX


----------



## sallyanne1

Oh my god Lou its huge    I cant wait to get that big. Mind you i never did with dd so i better this time   . Its fantastic hun. And not long now either


----------



## Guest

awww lou, finally!   looking wicked hun


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Cant believe i missed Lous bump pic

looks fab hun fantastic 
 for your appt tomorrow honey

Maz woohoo not long until you start d/r for your fet

Sally hows u 

Mouse thinking of you

I am doing ok was a bit stressed with pains yesterday and day before
I am having a check up with the clinic tomorrow and repeat beta that should put my mind at ease at least until the first scan which will either be 14th or 17th

I am leaning towards 17th as if i go for the 14th i will be 6w 1d and h/b might not be seen then i will stress all weekend knowing me but i will follow what they think best at the end of the day

sending love to all
Em


----------



## sallyanne1

Em im getting a bit worried to be honest. I have worked out that by scan day i should be 7+2 and when i had my ectopic it was at 6 weeks   I know with my ectopic it didnt shw on a HPT and i had no symptoms at all where this time i have. It just worries me


----------



## *kateag*

Hi girls!!

Sally & Em, hows the pregnant ladies doing!?! Em, I have sent you a pm hun, but CONGRATULATIONS!!! 

Hi to everyone else! How you all doing 

Sorry I havent been posting much, as Im no longer and egg sharer or a listerine, I dont really come here much! But thought I would share my news with you!!!

Had my app today and have been px 6 months clomid!! I am having the first cycle monitored and then we can go off on our own without scans (is this normal??)

I have to go in for a check scan to make sure there are no cysts present before we start, but dh and I are at loggerheads (ish!) as he wants to start after xmas and after seeing billions of babies and bumps I want to start now!!!  

Also was told that dh's sperm arent quite normal, if his motility was a little better then he would be bang on normal, but its still very possible to get preggers with the little men. I also, have full PCOS, not just pco, which I am glad I finally have someone saying that as it got very confusing there at one point!!!

SO! There we go, I am finally getting somewhere. Now we just need to decide when!!

I have also had my metformin increased in dosage now, now on 850 x 2! 

So we came away happy! The doc was so lovely and to actually have some help on the NHS is brilliant!! 

Been having a great holiday, back from Ireland with a big hangover!!   Holly starts big school on Monday, and we have her teachers round today to meet her!!! 

Anyway! Enough about me, hope you all ok. xxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Kate   Glad your still posting hun. Its great that you are getting started again hun. I have never been on just clomid so cant advise i only had it when i was doing IUI. My advise for dh is to get him on wellman vits coz my dh's motility shot up with them.
Make sure you keep us informed on how you are getting on. You might not be ES anymore but you are still an honoree member  .


----------



## *kateag*

Lou, I just have to say that is a fabby bump you have there! Im so sorry I didnt say hi! Hope wiggle is doing good!!! Not long to go!!

Funny you should ask about alexia, I text her last week but had no reply, not sure if she has had the twinnies yet or not. I might text again in a min!!!

Sally, thanks hun! Dh has been on wellman for a few months now, along with selenium and vit e, so we are hoping a few more months and he will be good to go! We are looking at starting in jan now, he is taking me away for a dirty weekend!!!  

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Just a quick Hi to everyone, I havnt been getting the posts to this thread lately, not sure why,but hopefully will be posting more now.

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Ann marie its happened to me loads  
How ya feelin?

I have just seen m ticker im 6 weeks today wooohooo


----------



## *lisa*

Hi Everyone,

Em directed me over here, hope you don't mind me joining in. I'm Lisa 29 from St albans, Herts. DH and I are just starting our 1st egg share at CRM London. We are having IVF as I have no tubes. We are blessed to have 2 living children but would be ecstatic to give them a brother or sister. I have my cd21 jab on Tues and am waiting for AF to arrive. Hope I don't have to wait long.

Look forward to getting to know you all 

Lisa


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi All

Good news, i have now got a new gp, I have hadmy new patient check upand the burse says she doesnt see it being a prob for the doc to send lister the info they need, so hopefully i WILL start tx in october as first planned... watch this space....

Hi Lisa.. welcome hun, good luck with your treatment. 

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Lisa   Welcome to es hun. Good luck with your treatment.

Ann marie fantastic news hun


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello ladies,hows you all doing??not posted on here in ages.listers thread gone v quiet as everyone near enough is pg now  anyways...

sallyanne-congrates on the pg  well done.not long untill your scan.good luck 

iklesmiler-good job youve got a new dr.good to see that things are moving for you.

lisa-welcome to egg sharing.we are all mad on here 

kate-well done on getting the clomid.hope you dont get too many side effects like i did when i went on it.got horid hot flushes on that 

heffalump-so happy you got a bfp.looks like a little singleton in there.well done 

maz-hows things going??

aweeze-cant believe how time gone quick  not long till you pop  

and a big   to anyone ive missed.

ive got the itch at the min but wondering if im jumping in too quick so stoping meself.havent said anything to dh about it yet.hmmmm thinking maybe march time.maybe.......what do you girls thinktoo quick?

hayley


----------



## wishing4miracle

cor this thread has gone really quiet now!!!!!as soon as i post no one posts back   must be me people are avoiding.is no one egg sharing anymore..... 

as for me it would have been the day we would of told everyone we were expecting.makes me sad thinking we didnt tell many people. going over mums soon.

hayley


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya ladies

Welcome to Lisa wishing you lots of luck for your treatment

Kate lovely to see you posting, you can join me and maz in the honorary section on the list especially as very soon you will both be  with your respective treatments!

Hayley thinking of you sweetie just replied to your post elsewhere 

I personally would give your body a good 3 months break before thinking about treatment thats just my opinion though, have you spoken to the lister about when they think you should start again 

Lou thanks for your IM yesterday how r u doing

Ann Marie am so pleased that you finally got a new gp and  for october

Sally how r u feeling honey ooooh less than a week til first scan

Maz not long for you to go now until you start your fet       

Mouse, starfaith how u both doing thinking of you both

 to anyone i missed

Love to all

Emxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hayley

we were posting at the same time


----------



## sallyanne1

Hayley i wrote a post to you last nite hun    Dont know where that went   

I know what you mean about wanting to get going again straight away hun. To be honest i think i had a really bad cycle because i went straight in. But if i hadnt i might not have got my BFP.

Em how are you feeling hun?? My dizziness is easing and i had no sickness last nite coz i was out and i think it took my mind off it. I also go up feeling fine but now i feel really sickily again. Im worried coz im sure i should be feeling more sick by now coz i did with the others   Im not gonna settle till i have my scan. Not sure if im just controlling my sickness better this time or what  

Anyway i suppose i better get dressed  

Luv sally x x


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi all

Hope everyones ok.

Hayley hun, I would do as Em suggested and wait about 3 months, your body needs time to get over the drugs and the ec and et.  Good luck when you do start again honey xxx

Sally... every pregnancy is different hun, some people have sickness loads with one and then none at all with another, Dont worry hun, Just enjoy it.  xxx

Em....  how u doing hun? xxx

ok,a request..... anyone on ********? I need more ******** friends!!

Ann Marie xxxxxxxx


----------



## *lisa*

Hi Everyone

Thanks for the welcome everyone. I'm just hoping AF will arrive soon so we can get going. When can I expect AF after cd21 injection?

Sally-With my 1st pg I was hardly sick at all but 2nd time I was throwing up every 5 mins. Every pg is different but like you said, it'll be hard to relax til the scan. Hope it comes round quick.

Anne-Marie- Thanks, and good luck in October   

Hayley-I know what you mean about having the itch. I've hated waiting for the start of my IVF since my last Ectopic pg. Big (((((hugs)))) for yesterday, reaching milestones after a loss is so hard. Don't know if this helps but I found the m/c association to be a great comfort to me on those really dark days. Most areas have a local representative and they hold regular meetings. I've been to quite a few and it really helped me. Let me know if you want more info 

Have a great Sunday everyone


----------



## sallyanne1

Ok i spoke too soon about the sickness. Had a doze on the sofa woke up with a really bad head and neck pain and then was sick. 2 Mins later runnin to the loo to be sick again    Im feeling very sicky today as well. Dh wanted to take me out for sunday lunch but i cant face going out so he can make me one instead   

Im really tired too and that is coz of nextdoor. 8am he bloody dogs were barking      If it wasnt for the chest of draws being in front of the window i would have hung out of it n given her what for


----------



## starfaith

Hello all Haven't been on in ages.... Hope you are all doing well....
Well update on me my AF arrived yesterday very painful again... But I'm so glad it's here.... So I shall start dregging on day 15. 2 days before my birthday. I feel so much happier things can finally get going . So should be ready to test about 9th November  I can't wait xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Hi starfaith great to see you around hun. How come you have to d-reg on fet?? Good luck hun least your body will have had plenty of time to recover. Sorry af isnt being very nice to you though x x


----------



## starfaith

Hey Sallyanne not sure just need to shut my body down before having them put back.... Can't wait now... How's pregnant life for you? My sister is due in 4 weeks... I'm actually getting excited my first dual heritage niece... I wonder what she will look like...  
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Awww bless starfaith that is so sweet. My dd 13 wants a dual heritage baby    Obviously not yet but its so she can braid her hair   
Im suffering morning sickness ( well all day   ) Usually between 6-7pm But soon as i have been sick i feel loads better. Im sleeping for England too   But the smells of the kitchen are awful   Cant stand any cooking at all so dh is on the duty at the mo   And i have had a lovely heathy tea of a bombay badboy pot noodle   Im at the stage where i can only eat what i fancy or i wont eat it


----------



## mouse14

Hi everyone.

Just thought i'd pop in to see how everyone is doing.

Sallyanne - sorry to hear your having a rough time with the sickness, i'm sure it will die down soon.

Starfaith - Hope your treatment goes well. I am at salisbury too and they are so good at what they do. Your in a great place. Good luck.

Good luck to everyone else. Haven't been on recently so don't know what else is going on with you all.

Had to have an emergency scan last Wednesday to see if any products were left behind, cos my bleeding had increased. Turned me into a right state was sent home from work on the Monday, what a perlarva! Anyway, all was ok with the scan, no products and bleeding has nearly stopped now. My ovaries have finally gone down to normal size, with a nice big follicle ready to pop for af. Great!!   They did find a cyst on my right ovary which is 2.5cm big.   Have a follow up appointment with my cons on 25th September, so can't wait for that and can't wait for my FET. I think i might get xmas out of the way first though.

Take care everyone,

Love Mouse x


----------



## sallyanne1

Oh mouse hunni im so sorry you are having such a bad time of it still      I hope your cons will have some answers for you hun.

Luv sally  x x


----------



## sallyanne1

Scan day for me and im so so scared    Im worried that they will say there is nothing there


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Sallyanne

Posted to you on SS but wanted to say here too!

lots of luck

what time is your scan

I know exactly what u mean hun

Look forward to reading how many you have later on!

Love Emxx


----------



## sallyanne1

I have 1 jelly baby on board   It had arms and everything lol. The spine was so clear as well i couldnt belive it. Im spot on for dates too  The other one did implant but then did nothing   I told dh the jelly baby kicked it out saying there is only womb enough for one of us   . Im in love already and it feels so real. The little heart was going so fast it was amazing  

I have just copy n pasted it to all


----------



## Dolphin01

Sally - Just wanted to say thats fantastic news Hun....All the best...

Luv Ruth xx


----------



## iccle one

well done Sally - so pleased for you


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Sally

Congrats hun!!!  Jellybaby looks perfect!
Am so glad for you.   

Hugs
Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

great news sally


----------



## caz nox

Hello all, 

Been AWOL for ages -too long, but back on broadband at home now! 

Firstly - a HUGE congratulations to Sally nd Em! well done girlies! 

As for me, I had 2 x 3 day embies back one 6 cell and one 8 cell both with AH on which I am well chuffed with! I need more PMA some days I think it has worked then go all negative! 

Boobs look veiny but not sure if all the drugs I am on are helping that?? 

Love to all

Nic - you know I am thinking of you babe!


----------



## sallyanne1

Caz great to have you back hun and great news on your embies too        
When is ya test date? Are you pulling ya hair out yet    I had veins on my boobs too


----------



## caz nox

Not due to test till the 27th!!!! that is blinkin ages away! 

The veins come and go - weird! I pray that it is a good sign! I never got big bigger boobs with Oscar or my last preg so not expecting that but it would be a bonus! 

I bought some cheapy tests from ebay - hoping that they will arrive tomorrow. I know it is still early but hey I am used to the dissapointments now so I am going to test every day. Hubby did say that he would love to come home to good news - so secretly I think he is hoping that I test early too 

Anyway - I am off to watch more Maury and to figure out who is man or woman.... or more DNA tests.....or cheaters I like that one too! 

carrie
xx


----------



## *lisa*

Evening All

I have officially started stims, am on my 3rd day now and feeling great. Just really nervous about going back to the clinic on Monday in case they tell me there are no eggs developing. Finding it really hard to imagine it working. Don't know why as I was so positive a few weeks ago.

Carrie- don't think we've met so hi  and   for 27th  

Sallyanne- Great news on your scan.


----------



## sallyanne1

Come on lisa PMA PMA PMA        Good luck for monday hun im sure you will be fine.

Carrie i had some cheap tests off ebay and i tested everyday from 5dpt. I started to get a very very faint + 8dpt but i think thats coz both had implanted but both didnt carry on.

Cant belive how ill i was yesterday. All the kids are at school today ( even little lily has a full day at nursery on a firday ) so im stoppin in bed till 3pm   I have got all my supplys so im ok  

How is everone else?


----------



## *lisa*

Thanks Sallyanne  Know I'm probably being really thick but what does PMA mean? Hope you're feeling a bit better today


----------



## sallyanne1

Positive mental attitude    
I could do with some myself lol. Im feeling better but then i start to worry coz of lack of symptoms   I have got a bad tummy too and i think its a dodgy ice cream i ate yesterday  

Good luck for tomorrow let us know how you get on

Luv sally x x


----------



## ikklesmiler

morning all

phoned the lister and they said they are still waiting for letter from gp, they havnt recieved it yet.
so its just more waiting til they recieve that i guess.

Ann Marie


----------



## starfaith

Hello Ladies Haven't been on in a while been so busy well I start dreggin this FRIDAY    Horay FINALLY .....................
My birthday tomorrow too  
Lets hope all stays positive from here on in!  
Hope you are all doing fine....
Sallyanne all will turn out fine... xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

have chased up gp and she hasnt written it yet!! arrgghh!! i will call every other day now til she does it!

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Starfaith fantastic news that has come round so quick ( or it seems it to me   ) Happy birthday for tomorrow. Have you got anything planned?     

Ann marie sorry the gp is being slow for you. Go and sit in her office till she has dont them and refuse to move till you have what you want  

As for me i have brought a doppler. I wont get it for about a week or so which is fine by me coz i will panic if i dont hear anything lol. But i thought it would be nice for the others to hear the heartbeat too. They are so excited about it bless them. My ds is always googlin what the baby will look like now and then laughs coz it looks like an alien


----------



## kellydallard

Hiya me lovlies

Sorry this is just a quick one.

Just wanted to pop on to wish Caz tonnes of luck for testing hun. God knows how you have managed not to test yet,mind you I never had any will power.

Thinking of you hun

          ​
Kelly x


----------



## *lisa*

HI everyone

Had my scan. It was ok. The doctor had real trouble finding my ovaries as apparently my bowels were a bit full    so made things a bit difficult to see, but he could see 6 follicles on one side and 3 small ones on the other but he said there could be more that he didn't see. He said he would have liked a bit more growth but not to worry as there is still plenty of time. I have to go back on Wednesday to see how they're progressing, so all in all not too bad but not absolutely fantastic. I'm so nervous that they won't grow 

Sallyanne- Reckon I'll get a doppler if I'm lucky enough to need one. Thinkk you can hear from 10-12 weeks. SO exciting    

Caz- Good luck for test day   Sending   vibes


----------



## ikklesmiler

lisa

im sure they will grow hunnie, you have plenty of time, sounds like your clinic are keeping a good eye on you too.

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Caz, just popping on to say good luck hun! Am keeping everything crossed for you. 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz nox

Thanks girls, not feeling too positive - tested today it was a neg. 

I think it has not worked out - I will still be testing on the 27th hopefully it might be the opposite. 

Sally - did you do another straight away after your neg? how did you feel? did the clinic offer it or did  you ask? did you get the same amount of eggs?

My clinic closes in Dec and as long as my next AF arrives in time I might be able to get one last one in before Xmas. It will be my third and maybe last ES so wanna make sure that I get good eggs again. I have managed 14/15 both times and have been told that all the embies have been good. 

Kelly - you amazing woman - congratulations a beautiful surprise for you.


----------



## ikklesmiler

Caz hun
I hope the result changes for you, hopefully the embies havnt quite settled yet... the result can change, so try to stay positive hunnie.

Hugs

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Caz i booked straight in for my review told them i didnt care who i saw. I had my af when i got my BFN then i started on the one after that on day 21. I got more eggs second time too.
Im sorry you got a bfn today but it doesnt mean it hasnt worked. Good luck for the 27th


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya caz

sorry to read it was a bfn today

Just wanted to say though

I tested 2 days before test date and got a BFN and on test date it was a definite BFP

Dont lose hope just yet sweetie

      

Em


----------



## joann7164

just wanted to wish caz all the best for tomorrow, i really hope the result changes for you and you get your bfp!! good luck hun, and also good luck to everyone else loads of love jo xxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi All

Well I called docs this morning and they told me they have recieved my notes today so they will be doing a summery of them this week, then they will get letter sent off to lister, they said it should be sent next tuesday, so i have to call them next wednesday to check its been done.
So things are finally going to get moving!!
I could be on pill for october period (which will be between 16th and 23rd) as my hiv is due 17th october. I only have another 2 bloods to be done and lister said the results take about 3 weeks.
Keep everything crossed for me girls!!


----------



## wishing4miracle

ok so where is everyone?? 

ikklesmiler-hope things are still moving along.keep ringing them.

caz-sorry to see your news   is it the same result??

sallyanne-hows things going??when you having next scan??

kellydallard-good to hear of your bfp.whats the news of you scan??hope things went well

kate-hows you doinghows the clomid going??

heffalump-good luck for your next scan  

lisa-hows the stimming going??got an ec date yet??

joann-hello new lady 

star-good luck in dr  

have i missed anyone??sorry if i have theres so many of you on here.hello to anyone ive missed. 
having bad day today.8wks today since the mc.doesnt seem to be getting any easier.

hayley


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Hayley
8 weeks is a short time hun, you will feel better but it takes time, especially as you worked so hard to get pregnant.
It will get easier hun

Hugs
Ann Marie xxx


----------



## starfaith

Hey there ladies hope all is going well.... I now have a new Niece weighing 6lb2oz... Ashanti.... She is so sweet been with her this evening.....  Didn't even get upset about the whole birth & her being here....   So that is Fab..... 
Sally How's it going? 
Good evening to everybody else xxxxx
Not long for me now... Well feels like forever just trying to keep positive. xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Starfaith congrats on our new niece hun   Cant belive your ticker its gonna be here before you know it  
Im ok very tired but the sickness is tailing off now thank god. Im tring my hardest to control it   I have my first MW appointment on Wednesday and i cant wait. Just hope i can have a 12 week scan or i will have to pay for one  

Hayley hun im so sorry your feeling so down hun     It will get easier in time hun i promice   

Right im off to bed coz im shattered now 

Luv to everyone
Sally x x


----------



## *lisa*

HI everyone,
                Just popping in before bedtime. Not that I will be able to sleep. We are having our egg retrieval tomorrow morning  The doctor thinks we should get about 12 eggs or more which is more than enough for us and the recipient. Wonder how she's feeling at the moment? Probably nervous as anything like me.

Starfaith- Congratulations on your new little niece. Fingers crossed it will be your turn next  

Sallyann- Good luck for Wednesday. Hope you can get a scan without having to pay

Hayley- Lots of     for you

Anne-Marie- Fingers firmly crossed for you 

Em- How did your scan go?

Better go and try and get some sleep ready for our big day tomorrow. Will let you know how we get on. Night night


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi all

sorry ive not been posting, had mum to stay for the weekend and now father in law has been rushed into hospital so is mayhem here at the mo.

Called docs yesterday and was told i have to call docs on thursday now to see if letters been done or sent off,  so heres hoping thursday i get good news!!

Hope everyones ok
I will try to keep up with posts as much as possible.

Ann marie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dolphin01

Just to let you know Lou (aweeze) has had her baby....I can't put the link up for it though as we are on dial up at the minute cause we are moving and it is just soooooo slow but its over in the birth announcement... Spot on her due date


----------



## sallyanne1

Wooooooooohooooooooooo go lou i will pop on the birth announcments n have a look

Lisa hope it goes well for you today hun.    

Ann marie sorry about our fil. Good luck with the call on thurs


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya ladies

Lisa hope that EC goes well today and you get lots of eggies for you and your recipient

Sally  for your midwife appointment tomorrow

Ann Marie hope the FIL is ok and nothing too serious
I hope that the drs get their act together how frustrating all this waiting 

Starfaith and Maz hope the D/R is going well

Love to all i missed

Em


----------



## sallyanne1

Em im still waiting for your pic   lol


----------



## Martha Moo

sally

sorry i havent uploaded it yet my scanner isnt working so i have to take a pic of the scan pic and upload it that way and i cant find the blumming camera

and i went out with willow walkies for an hour so its a bit delayed thru that

dh asked have you put that pic on yet  

The thing is tho, in the pic you cant see much but when they zoomed in you could see the head really clearly  

Am sure the pic on fri will be a little clearer

EM


----------



## mouse14

Hi everyone.

Just thought i'd pop my head in to see what's happening with everyone.

Sally and Em, great to see your progressing nicely. Starfaith, hope your tx is going ok?

New news from me. Had my follow up appointment today (the date got changed from what my ticker says). Anyway, should be starting my drugs in December for FET in early January. So excited! We have been given a choice on how we want our embryos thawed. Option 1, is that we have just 2 thawed out and put them straight back in, or option 2, thaw out 3 embryos, let them carry on dividing and have a day 3 transfer with 2 of the best transferred, but obviously we will lose the 3rd embryo cos they don't like to refreeze them. We need to think about this one as we only have 4 embryos to play with. I would like to do the 2nd option and see if they continue dividing, but dh is a bit more cautious and was thinking about option 1.

The clinic have had a lot of success with the 2nd option, which is positive. What would you girls do in my situation?

Concerning the tests they did on the products from the erpc, everything was fine, they just didn't continue developing. That's another reason for wanting to do option 2. The cons said it was a very early miscarriage.

Nice to back on here. Hope you guys don't mind me being on this thread as i'm not egg sharing this time.

Love Mouse x


----------



## sallyanne1

Mouse hun great to hear from you   Great news on your FET. To be honest if it was me i would go with the second option. Otherwise your gonna be worried all of the 2ww if they have made it or not. To be honest i though thats what they did anyway not heard of the other way before  

And yes you stay here with us it doesnt matter if ya not sharing  

Luv sally x x


----------



## *lisa*

Just a quick note to say, it's all over for us. We had lots of follicles but not one of them had any eggs in them. We won't be able to do egg share again so for us the journey is over as we can't afford the full price 

I know my stay here was brief but I just want to say thank you for making me welcome and I wish you all every success for the future


----------



## Martha Moo

Lisa

I am so very sorry to read your news today

I cant imagine how you must be feeling

Just wanted to send a big  to you

Love Emxx


----------



## caz nox

Lisa - s sorry to hear your news. 

It is all over for me too a BFN... gutted - I just feel it hs been such a waste of time! 

Anyway - after a few bottles and a few tears we are back on our feet and seeing our consultant tomorrow. We have decided to try IUI before Christmas - it wored first time so still no reason why it will not work again?? if that fails we will try one more Egg share in Jan and then make a decision after us. 

The frustrating thing in it all is that I was so close to having my son and he was cruelly snatched away from us! that is the most thing that is making it hard. 

Anyway, we are fighters so we are going again. I will be hanging around and am back to work next week (so I will be on here more often shhhh dont tell my boss) 

Love to all you girlies and bump rubs to all! 

Carrie


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Carrie

So sorry to read of your bfn

I wish you lots of luck for the IUI in December

Hoping that what worked before will work again

lots of luck

Em


----------



## sallyanne1

Lisa hun im so sorry     

Carrie im sorry for your BFN. wishing oua ll the luck in the world for your IUI hunni


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi all

I phoned docs this morning and finally the letter has been typed! I have to call back after 4 this afternoon to make sure doc has signed it then im going to pick ip up and either send myself or take to the clinic tommorow.
Hopefully the letter has all the info that the clinic need and then i can my last blood tests done and this cycle can get underway!!

Hope everyones ok.

Hugs Ann Marie xxxxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello ladies....

caz-so sorry on your bfn.  ggod luck for your iui before christmas  

sallyanne-hows your little bean going??got anymore scans booked?

heffalump-still no pic   good to see your scan went well

ikklesmiler-so glad you got the docs to get that letter done   theyre such a pain

lisa-so sorry to hear your news   did they give you a reason why it may of happened?

mouse-good news on your upcoming fet    you decided on what choice togo for yet?

dolphin,joann,and  starfaith  hello

aweeze-well done on the birth of your bubba 

well went to docs today for an app i had and got my bloods all done that i need today.he didnt even mmm or ahh at getting them done he just wrote them out and off i went to get them all done.my arms are bruised.yes both arms.first arm played up and she was moving the needle aroiund whilst still in my arm and she gave up and went o the other arm.now got bruises.got prescrip for pill aswell so looks like we are going forwad.just trying to get through to lister to see if dh needs any bloods done as forgot to ask them yesturday.

hayley


----------



## sallyanne1

Ann marie at last   

Hayley i went to the MW today and i have my scan booked for next Thurs. Im excited and scared    Once i see jelly baby again and know its ok i will relax and enjoy this pregnancy.  Glad thigs are moving forward for you hun   Know what ou mean about blood tests i had to have them done today and boy did it hurt. Im sure she used one of those HUGE drawing up needles   And you wont belive what i have been tested for. Sickle cell and Thalassaemia. And me and dh are both white british. You want to know why......... Its because the hospital i go to has that many different ethnic people there that they have to give everyone the test because of racial equality     Have you heard of anything sooooooooo stupid talk about a waste of money

Luv sally x x


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi ladies

well the letter has been copied and is now on its way to the clinic! i decided that it would be safer to send special delivery before 9am (cost me ten pounds!!)
have spoken to clinic and they said once they recieve letter they will look at my notes and callme to tell me whats gonna happen next.
Im  so excited!!!!!

Hayley.... glad things are moving for you hun... sorry about yr arms bruising,mine bruise terribly with blood tests too.

Caz.... im so sorry to hear of your bfn hun, i really hope the iui works for you. xxx

Lisa.....hun im so so sorry, i wish there was something we could say or do to make you fell better, i hope there is another way for you hun. xxxxxxxxxxx

hugs to everyone else.. sorry to anyone ive missed xxxx

Ann Marie xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

sallyanne1 said:


> Em im still waiting for your pic  lol





wishing4miracle said:


> heffalump-still no pic  good to see your scan went well


I uploaded the pic yesterday afternoon
Its in my gallery

Here is a direct link to it think it should work

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=12545&pos=0

I havent put it on my avatar because i am mod on the pg loss board and thought it insensitive

Em


----------



## wishing4miracle

heffalump-ah yes i see it.well done you.little blurry but can see.whats that little circle with it?is that the yolk sac??


----------



## starfaith

So sorry Lisa I feel like I want to cry   I can't believe how unfair this life is to us.... It's heartbreaking...... I don't know what more to say except i'm truely thinking of you. xxxxx
Good luck for everything


----------



## Martha Moo

wishing4miracle said:


> heffalump-ah yes i see it.well done you.little blurry but can see.whats that little circle with it?is that the yolk sac??


Thats the 2nd embie that implanted but didnt develop a h/b 

Em


----------



## wishing4miracle

heffalump-no in the gest sac with bubba.....


----------



## *kateag*

Hi Girls!!!

Just thought I would pop on and say hi!! 

Caz, sorry to hear it a BFN hun, life is not fair. Good for you on starting IUI in dec, I will be keeping everything crossed for you hun. x

Em, had a peak at your bubba! Perfect!! Well done you! (SO pleased for you!)

Sally, wow, time is flying hun! How you feeling?!?

Lisa, so sorry to hear your news hun. xx

Mitch, how you doing hunny!!! Have been keeping track of you!!! Hope the bumpy is coming along nicely!

Hayley, good luck for starting the pill in dec. 

Dont think I have missed anyone  

Things are all good here! Boo is at school, dh and I are having lots of fun (IYKWIM!) and I'm basically just enjoying what I have! The clomid is in the cupboard and it's all waiting for us for when we want to start, but the Dr is off on sick leave for 2 months so wont be this year, which is fine! 

Anyway! Better run!

xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Kate boo looks so grown up bless her. Did you cry on her first day   Im fine thanks the ms is easing off now and been replaced by a constant urge for the loo all the time   And tiredness coz i cant sleep at nite   But im happy  

Luv sally x x


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Girls!

well my letter got to the clinic this morning... I will be having my last blood tests on 17th october, then starting the pill (after/on?) my next af, which is about 23rd october, the clinic said that if all goes well with the blood tests then tx will start around 19th november!!

I am all excited now!!!

Ann Marie xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Ann marie thats great news hun. The 19th is my ds's birthday   Good luck hun its great you have some dates now


----------



## ikklesmiler

Thanks Sallyanne xxxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya Sally!! I did shed a little tear on the first day yeah!!   She was fine and loved it!!!!

xxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya ladies

Kate lovely to hear from you hope that you are doing ok sweetie

Ann Marie hope your doing ok not long now until you start getting started!

Sallyanne hope you and jelly baby are all ok not long now til 12 wks scan  

Starfaith hope that the injections are going ok   

Ruth  for today sweetie

Hope you have a lovely day sweetie

Ann Marie and Hayley hope your both ok not long until you start, have posted to you both elsewhere 

Maz hope that the FET is going ok

We had another scan yesterday all is looking good and jellybean was waving and kicking their legs about, my mum looked at the pic (upside down) and said look its a boy!  

Love to anyone i missed

Em


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi Em

Glad everythings going well with you hun.

im soexcited about starting tx! im being really good trying to lose this weight, only 7lb to lose now so im trying really hard!

Ann Marie xxxxx


----------



## starfaith

Hey Girls. Hope we are all doing well. Hubby & I are doing well. Still no side effects from me. Just some shooting pains some days in my stomach. I am due on soon though. 
Well I have applied for a new job Assistant Catering Manager so fingers crossed that will be cool. Closing date isn't until Friday so I don't expect to hear from them until Monday for an Interview. I'm feeling confident. I love learning.....  
It's only 10 Min's down the road so If I got it I would probably get rid of my car. At the moment I work 8miles away. 
Means leaving my job where I really have a good time but I'm never going to get anywhere also I'm fed up of working weekends & 10/12 hr shifts at times.  anyway. 
This could be the start of new things........ 
My nephew & nieces are all doing well. Ashanti is putting on weight Nicely. She hardly lost anything on her first weighing  
Needles are still the same bearable. 
Nothing much else to say from my end. 
Have a good evening Ladies


----------



## babydreams219

Hello I am new to this thread.

just curious if anyone has tried egg share with a poor response from menopur to go on again and have a good response the second time? 

Today my cycle was abandoned. I'm afraid the clinic will not try again with me?  

Any feedback would be great.


----------



## sallyanne1

Sorry you had to cancel hun   I think its always hit and miss with the drugs. MAybe nextime they will get you on a different stimms coz there are a few to choose from. Or even up your dose from the start. I hope you get the answers you need form your review

Luv sally x x


----------



## *kateag*

Hi Babydreams, 

Just wanted to post to let you know that my first cycle of ICSI was canx due to poor response, and second time around I was put on a higher dose right from the outset, along with metformin for my pcos (which I didn't know I had!) and I got 16 eggs! So it can be done, the clinic should give you one more go, they normally ask to do some blood tests first, such as AMH which tests for ovarian reserve, the level of that will tell you how well you should respond. 

Good luck hun, sorry that your cycle was cancelled. 

xx

(Sally, good luck at your scan tomorrow hun xxxx)


----------



## Dolphin01

Em - Just wanted to say thankyou for wishing me a happy birthday....I had a very nice day as DH looked after me very well....Went to see Lou and baby Ellis today and he is just sooooooooooooo handsome...So glad things are going well for you with your pregnancy....xx

Hope everyone else is well....


----------



## stella

Hi   i'm new on the egg share journey. 
But not on the rollercoaster call infertility!   had IVF last year BFN unfortunately! 

I've completed the consent forms this week and been matched straight away luckily. Hopefully will start d/r begin dec on Gonapeptyl (not sure if i've spelt this correctly!) a slow release d/r pellet type thingy. Has anyone else used this?

Hope you don't mind me joining you all

xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Stella

welcome to the thread

sorry to read of your BFN

Wishing you lots of luck for this cycle how good that you have been matched already

I had a injection similar to the gonapeptyl injection for my d/r drug it wasnt so bad hun

Wishing you lots of luck sweetie

Love Emxx


----------



## babydreams219

Hello. I'm new here.

Just a quick question has anyone eggsharing not responded to the menopur?  And did they let you share again??

I just had my first IVF cycle abandoned due to low response. I was on 150 IU menopur.  Now I am afraid they won't let me share.  But I have read on FF that 150 is a low dose??  Any feedback would be great.


----------



## stella

Thanks for the welcome Em

Seen on your ticker you're 10wks pregnant, congratulations hun x

Good to see it does work 

Hi babydreams sorry can't offer any help i'm afraid but just wishing you lots of luck  x


----------



## MissSunshine

Hey ladies,

Got some good news.....check out this thread!!!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=117311.0


----------



## *kateag*

RHONDA!!! FANFLIPPINGTASTIC!! My god! If anyone deserves a miracle its you two!!!!!! I have replied on the other thread but OMG!!!

Babydreams, I replied to your question hun on the other page!! My first cycle was canx due to no response, my second (higher dose starting off on) and I got 16 eggs. 

Em, Sally, Mitch hope the bumps doing good! Maria, good luck hunny, not long to go! Bring on the shopping!!!  

xxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Rhonda!!!!!

congrats hunnie!!! thats fantastic news!!!!!

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Kate boo looks so sweet with her tooth gone lol. My ds has got his 2 front ones gone and the one to the right of them so 3 of them gone at the front   Lukily his school photo was before they all fell out


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi all!!

I phoned the lister today and my 2nd HIV and CMV are back, both are fine. Just waiting for my chromosonal and cystic fib now, hopefully they will be back next week.....
They have contacted a potential recipient and are waiting for her to call them back.... ooooh its exciting now, its actually beginning to feel like its going to happen at last!!!

Also they said the side effects from this pill are normal (as you all told me too) and they are hoping to have me off it quite soon. So I will stick with it for now.        

Hope your all ok.

Ann Marie xxxxxxx


----------



## caz nox

Hi all, 

Just wanted to let you know that we have started IVF but not sharing this time. I pray that this one will work if not we will share again in the new year. 

Love to all and belly rubs to all the growing babies! 

Speak soon

Carrie


----------



## sallyanne1

Ann marie good luck with your blood results hunni    

Caz good luck with this cycle hun. You so deserve this. I saw something on tv a few weeks back about that fatty liver thingy and what you went through must have been awful.


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi all

got a phonecall from the clinic today.... all my bloods are back....and...... I have been matched!!!!!

I start DR 15th november!!!!!

cant beleive it!!

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Wooohooo        Thats excellent news hun how exciting for you


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello ladies how you all doingnot been on in some time....

sallyanne-nice little bump going on there  hows things going??

ikklesmiler-so glad youve been matched and be dr soon.time will fly very quick for you now.good luck 

caznox-hows things going??you still dr??

kate-any luck with that clomid yethorrible stuff aint it

rhonda-so happy to hear your news 

stella,babydreams-hello new ladies,hows you both doing??

heffalump-hello you  hows bubs getting on?still not seen your recent scan yet

and hello to anyone ive missed!!!!

as for me ive been provionaly matched as waiting for af so i can get on pill this next cycle .been told should be on stims in begnning of jan

hayley


----------



## Martha Moo

latest scan and bump pic will be loaded either later today or tomorrow

Dh has had a bit of a health scare so couldnt do it last night as we stayed with my parents

All is well with me tho

Hayley everything crossed for you for af coming soon

Emxx


----------



## ULTRA

as for me I've been provionaly matched as waiting for af so i can get on pill this next cycle .been told should be on stims in begnning of jan

hayley
[/quote]

Hi Hayley,

Just saw your post, so happy for you that you have been matched again. Wishing you all the best for your stim and cycle early in the new year! You are always in my prayers.

The twins are doing fine, I have another scan this Thu when I'll be 34+3 and my C-section is booked 3 weeks later. The bump gets very uncomfortable now and due to backache, high blood pressure and extreme fatigue I had to give up work last Friday so its feet up and rest now.

Take care, -ULTRA-


----------



## stella

Hiya girls i'm still here   


Rhonda Congratulations   hun bet that was a shock!

ikklesmiler   with d/r on the 15th hope it goes ok  

wishing4miracle Well done on getting prov.matched   we might be cycle buddies, i've b/line 31st dec then hopefully stimming 1st jan.

Heffalump Hope your DH is ok  . Glad you and bubs are ok, bet you can't wait for the gender scan    I would be sooo excited 

ultra Congratulations    on your twins. Not long to go now, if you haven't already had them. Hope you're putting your feet up and taking it easy.

 

Lisa x


----------



## Mrs_H

Hiya Girls 

I know some won't remeber me had a lot of time off ... starting the rollercoaster again this time via my funded go at canterbury 

However after seeing that Lou has had her baby & Emily is pregnant it's amazing well done    
love to catch up on how everyone is doing and all the newbes 

love to all 
Sara xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Mrs H

Lovely to hear from you sweetie

How r u doing hows the Rocky and co 

Keep in touch wont you!

Em

PS tried to pm you but your inbox is full


----------



## Mrs_H

Thanks Em, Empty my box now - WOW it's good to be back and see such wonderful news,
My furry family are doing well, My labrador Libby is still acting like a pup and the blues (cats ) are behaving themselfs sometimes 

i am excited to start again and looking forward to it so i know the time off has helped loads ... just not sure how i will be able to lay of the goodies at xmas -lol 

Hoping all you egg sharers are doing ok id i hope to have some time to catch up and hope to offer any useful advise i learnt along the way 

ive missed you girls 

Sara xxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi girls!!

Well I done my first DR injection tonight!!
It was quite funny, I was all ready to do it and went to stab the needle in,but just couldnt! I tried a couple more times but just couldnt do it, in the end i got all upset and asked dh to do it, I was saying to him, " just do it,dont do it slowly just do it!" I was about to shout at him to'bloody wellhurry up!' when i looked down and he had already done it!! I didnt feel a thing!!!!  I cant believe i didnt feel it at all!!!
I will have to try to do it myself tommorow night as fromsaturday he is at work til7pm so wont be here to do it!!
Im really nervous about doing it myself! I didnt realise it would be so hard! but at least i know now it doesnt hurt!!

I am sooooooo glad to be of that pill too!!

Hope everyones ok.

Ann Marie xxxxxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Ann marie hun poor you. I can remember that feeling so well but there was no way i was lettin dh anywhere near me with a needle   
Hope that you have managed to stab yourself. You will be so proud when you do


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Sallyanne

I managed to do all my jabs myself after the first one,its still hard to actually stab the needle in, but i just take deep breaths and tellmyself i have no choice.

I dont like it but its gotta be done... LOL

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies 

Just in case anyone is interested there is egg share chat tonight at 8pm in the garden area of the chat room 

Emxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hiya girls

im in a bit of a panic! I forgot to do my injection!!  i have done it now but was 45 mins late!! will it make any difference?
I told you i was forgetting things!!!  how can i forget to do the injection!!       



Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## starfaith

Hey there Ann Marie don't panic all was fine for me sometimes I was late as I liked to have a little lay in on my day off . I used to do mine at 6.30am every morning. It will be cool I produced loads of eggs so don't worry. The odd Occasion doesn't hurt. xx


----------



## ikklesmiler

thanks hun xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Ann marie im sorry i have only just seen your post   I forgot to to mine loads of times. The longes was about an hr or more   In the end i set the alarm on my phone to remind me


----------



## ikklesmiler

lol, thats ok hun, i have now set the alarm on my phone too!


----------



## Martha Moo

Ann Marie

 for your baseline scan tomorrow honey        

Love Emxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Thanks Em hunnie!  I am a emotional wreck at the mo, i think im def DG'd enough! im menapausal! LOL
I cry at the slightest thing! cried at the dog this morning, then cried after i dropped DD at school (couldnt drive the car for 10 mins!)  then dried when i got home!!  roll on tommorow when i can have some 'happy' drugs! LOL

Hope your ok hunie, give bump a rub for me  

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Awww ann marie poor you     Roll on tomorrow hun. good luck

Luv sallyx x


----------



## ikklesmiler

Thanks Sally.... will post when i get back xxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Girls

I hope you are all ok.

Well i have just gotback from london, its been an emotional day!
I had my scan, i have 'something' ovaries (not polywhatsitsname... but something like that!)
Basically I already have some follicles! and am at risk of OHSS.
I have been put on 225 of menopur til monday, then monday i take 150, back to the clinic tuesday for a scan to make sure im not over filling with follies!! I will then be back for a scan on the thursday and the monday and maybe EC on the wednesday...         

The forms caused a big problem, basically there are some questions for donors about what you want to happen if you have an accident and are no longer mentally aware of things, it asks do you want your eggs to be stored, I answered NO, this caused a problem, if I amswered no I cant start stimming today, as recipient needs to be asked if thats ok with her, I got all emotional (bloody drugs!) infact quite hysterical!!  So Lena was called in, she was very nice and explained everything to me, we went through the forms together and i resigned as YES YES YES.

Then I was shown how to do the menapur!! OMG the drawing up needlenearly mademe fain (and im not scared of needles LOL)  the good thing is the injecting needle is smaller than the DR needle, so thats a bonus!!
I have all my drugs in a nice blue zippy bag now, and i have a new cool purple sharps bin!

Its been a very long day and I am drained, Have just put dinner on (lamb chops yummy) and will get to relax about 8pm tonight, I cant wait!!!!!!

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Ann marie im suprised they put you on such a high dose to begin with hun. I have nothing wrong with my ov's and i was started on 225 and mine went into overdrive    Its a bit silly with that form im sure i put no too    Oh well im glad things are moving forward for you hun but im jealous you got a purple sharps bin mine was yellow     Good luck for your scan on Tuesday         

Luv sally x x


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Sally hun

My sharps bin is yellow, but it has a purple lid.. looks kinda cool! (shame its not all purple)
I hope my follies dont go mental before my scan  LOL

have been out shopping today, got home at 4 and fell aslep! am so tired lately!! blooming drugs!!

hope your ok hun

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Girls

Well had scan this morning and I have 10 follies on right side and 13+ on left side!!
She said they are small at the mo, they just need to grow.
They are going to call me later to tell me what dosage of drugs to take as they are worried about the pcos (as they are now calling it!)  they have just told me to carry on drinking buckets of water and wait for the phonecall later.

Am really tirednow and can feel the follies on the left side a lot where they pushed them about so am gonna have a rest b4 picking dd from school.
hope your all ok

Hugs

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Ann marie thats loads   I bet yu feel really uncomfortable now hun. Did they lower your dose or are you on the same?

Luv sally x x


----------



## wishing4miracle

alls looking good


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi sally

my dose has been lowered for one day, but then am abck to clinic for another scan and blood test to see what the next step with dosage is, i was feeling fine until today, i am now quite uncomfortable at times,infact it actuallu hurts sometimes,but i know this means they are growing which they really need to do as they were quite small.

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

HI girl

went to the clinic today and its not fantastic news, My follies dont seem to have grown! so im waiting for a phonecall to tell me what dosage of drugs to take and if ihave to go back for scan/blood test tommorow or saturday, I feel quite deflated today as ive been getting lots of feelings like twitches and twinges so really thought something good was happening down there,they were obviously just having a party!!
Will update when I get the phonecall.

HUgs
Ann Marie xxxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

*Just had the call from the clinic and its not good   
my oestregen levels have shot up,they have gone from 5 something to 7 something, also they have shown my scan to the doctor and hes concerned and wants me back on saturday morning (at 8am!!) for another scan and blood test, also my drugs dosage have now been dropped to 150.
Its not looking good girls and im worried that they are going to cancel treatment    

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxx*


----------



## sallyanne1

Maybe they should let you coast for a couple of days with no drugs thats what i did. Think it was for about 4 days i did that. Good luck for tomorrow morning hun


----------



## ikklesmiler

thanks hun, but if they coast me will my follies still grow?cos that a prob at themo, theyre not growing at all.

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## vikki75

hi gals, just thought i`d come in an say hi to you all, feeling a little pee`d off at the mo had to get nhs direct involved with a dispute with my doctor over her doing my blood test for me b4 i`m due to go for my first consultation. All i want is my HIV/hep`s done an my hormone profile . but she turned me down . any way good luck to all you girls that are well on your way  x    
for you all


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Vikki
I had anightmare with my old gp, refused to give the clinic any info about me, ended up changing gp's

hope you get it sorted hun and good luck with it all

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## vikki75

hi Ann-marie , thanks you , i think if my GP don`t help me i`ll go mad it just feels like ever things going wrong , ever one sezs think positrive but its a little hard when ever things going wrong at the mo but soon to be a new year an hopefully it will be a new start with things on the right track  just all this stress is now i think wats making my periods late but got a scan next wednesday to find out . x vikki x


----------



## sallyanne1

Ann marie good luck for today     

Vikki my GP refused to help me and dh so i got dh to donate blood which covered hid HIV and HEP B/C it doesnt help with the hormone one though


----------



## allybee17

hiya don't normally post here i'll say hiya to sallyanne used to chat with her and also to and kate too and hiya annemarie been kepping up to date with your tx on the other tread.

as for these blood tests vicky i think you'll find most gp's won't do any for you as yuo are having private fertillity treatment the NHS won't fund them i was lucky my GP did sneck my FSH level test through but the others i had to pay for £100 and also £100 for dp too it's not really the GP's fault it's just the way the bloody NHS work! will your clinic not do your bloods for you as part of your treatment i know my clinic would....mine but not dp!! good luck thou.

sallyann great to see your preggers too i loved the names you gave your beans ronnie and reggie made me and dp giggle  

Allyson xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Allyson 33 weeks already     my god your due to pop    How are you doing is your pregnancy going ok? Dh said if it was a boy then we should call him reggie but its not the same when its just 1   I will save them till next time   Im on count down for my scan now onto single numbers      Might ban dh from coming though coz he has the mard arses on him today and everything is my fault   might go spray wd40 on his bike seat see how slippy it is


----------



## allybee17

lol men!!!!!!!!!!

34 weeks on thursady been dragging a bit thou, am on maternity leave too but had 5 weeks of sick b4 that as my babs decided 25 weeks would be good to try and get out!!!!!! luckly 3 nights in hospital and loads of drugs they settled down, think they are happy now in there but i won't complain to much now if they decide to come any time now, we are all ready for them and i could do with a good nights sleep these 2 like to party at night if it's not one it's the other and when they are both up OMG it's mad legs arms and feet every where! hows your preganacy going?? you've got a nice little bump going on there im not to big not as big as i thought i'd get too. but it's a very uncomfy bump defo diffrent from a single pregnancy

are you gonna go for another after this one?? this is my lot and with it being one of each dp is happy too bit scary thou to be going from 1 child to 3 kids over night  but i'm sure it's gonna be fun xx allyson


----------



## vikki75

Sallyanne thanks for that tip. I went to a gum clinic today got my HIV/hep done they wont do the other 2 heps though but got my others done i think i`ll just have to come to terms with having to pay for the rest but i really don`t mind .                                        Got a QUESTION out there for anyone that might know though , my consultant at the gum clinic sed i might have  hormone inbalance? will this effect my ES ( i have been under stress lately an missed my periods)


----------



## sallyanne1

Allyson im not allowed anymore after this one dh said no   Its really sad thinking this is my last ever pregnancy and it will be the last time i will ever feel like this. Mind you it could always happen naturally     I bet it is so uncomfortable having 2 doing the tango in there. I know when i get bigger how it feels with just 1   Im having a really good pregnancy so far but im not quite halfway through yet so have a long way to go yet   

Vikki sorry cant answer that question hun i guess the only thing you can do is get the hormone blood test done and wait and see

Luv sally x x


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi all

bad news from me in afraid, i had my scan today, only 3 follies out of the 23 have grown, they are now 17mm, but this is not good enough, the clinic have said i need at least 8 big follies to continue tx, they didnt bother doing my bloods today as they think they will be cancelling tx, They have said there is a small chance that IF i have 5 or 6good sized follies on wednesday then they might put me through to EC to donate all the eggs and have a free cycle next time round for myself, but i have been told not to get my hopes up as its a very small chance that my follies will now grow. They said that depending on what the scan on wed shows depends if they will bother continuing with tx, she kept saying not to get my hopes up as its not looking good, she explained that because of my PCOS they have to be careful with my dosage of drugs, they said they may have been 'over cautious' which is why i havnt responded..... That did not help me at all, so now its all the clinics fault that i havnt responded, they kept my drugs to low, if they had put them at a normal dose for more than one day then maybe my follies would have had a chance.....
DH is really upset and angry, I am too.  The doc couldnt even spare us 5mins to talk to us today, just passed the info through the nurse.  I just dont know what to do or think at the mo, i never thought this could happen


----------



## sallyanne1

Oh hun im so sorry      Lets hope Wednesday brings some better news


----------



## ikklesmiler

ive just been told that because i had 4 follies at baseline scan the clinic should have DRd me for longer, because they didnt those 4 folllies have taken all the drugs and grown and left the others behind!! If this is the case then the clinic have messed up and i will take it further,they will have known what would happen, and from what i have heard on here its happened to at least 4 others at the same clinic! 
its a disgrace.  I cant believe i have been stuffed full of drugs and hormones for nothing


----------



## sallyanne1

Oh my god that is awful   What were they hoping that you would have enough for recip only    Makes me wonder sometimes if they actually do what is best for you. The know how hard it is and how much you want a baby and they go and screw up like this. Yes i would take it further too hun they have totall wasted your time and messed with your emotions


----------



## caroline1984

Not sure if ive posted on here or not.
heads been in the shed recently!

i've going through ES hopefully going for my blood tets on thursday to determine whether i can do ES.

what results do i have to have so i can do ES?

C
xx


----------



## *kateag*

Sally - flipping heck have you swallowed a ball!?!?   Where did that bump come from!!! 

Ems, hope you and the little man are ok! Have you got any names sorted!?! Tell me tell me!

Anne Marie have replied to you on the lister thread, I know you are gutted hun, and maybe you could have d/r for longer, but I really don't think Lister would have done it if they thought this would have happened. PCO/S makes everything really difficult. 

Anyway! Better bugger off out of this thread now I'm not a sharer!!

x


----------



## Martha Moo

New home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=121966.0

Emxx


----------

